# Spiderman vs Sasuke



## Aokiji (Dec 5, 2008)

Wonder how this will play out.....

Fight takes place in a forest.


----------



## HumanWine (Dec 5, 2008)

disregarding genjutsu, Sasuke win via techniques.............but it depends on the distance


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 5, 2008)

100 metres.


----------



## Federer (Dec 5, 2008)

Isn't Spider-man tooooooooo fast for Sasuke?


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 5, 2008)

Yeah, he has the movement speed of preskip Sasuke.


----------



## Federer (Dec 5, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> Yeah, he has the movement speed of preskip Sasuke.



Hmm......I heard Peter was much faster than that, I'm talking about reflexes, of course. But even then, Spider-man is class 15-25 *tons*, one punch from Peter and Sasuke goes to oblivion.

Genjutsu is useless, Spider-man has a spider-sense, he can feel the danger, before it happens. 

He takes it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 5, 2008)

Spidey Sense vs Sharingan. ?


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 5, 2008)

I heard that Spiderman ran twice the speed of a sports car...


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 5, 2008)

Deputy Myself said:


> ... only 5 seconds





Let's consider this to be valid, how does this make Sasuke slower?



Sabakukyu said:


> Hmm......I heard Peter was much faster than that, I'm talking about reflexes, of course. But even then, Spider-man is class 15-25 *tons*, one punch from Peter and Sasuke goes to oblivion.
> 
> Genjutsu is useless, Spider-man has a spider-sense, he can feel the danger, before it happens.
> 
> He takes it.



No he isn't. That shit was retconned. He's only class 10 I think.

Besides, who cares? Fucking Sakura has a class 100 feat. Sasuke preskip took hits from KN1. Then there's Killer Bee. And if Spidey hits him, he gets electrocuted. Not that he's fast enough to hit him. And I don't think that he could fight him from just looking at his feet.

Sasuke could just chidori needle him, chidori cluster lightsabre him while sending summons after him. Amaterasu, etc..

If he survives that (which is unlikely): Kirin.

Spiderman cannot possibly win.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Dec 5, 2008)

Spidey dodges all his attacks and strangles him with webs. 
Sasuke hasn't got shit on Spidey's enemies.


----------



## Federer (Dec 5, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> Let's consider this to be valid, how does this make Sasuke slower?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Movie Spider-man would defeat Sasuke with ease. The comic version of Spider-man is even greater.

Spidey > Sasuke.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 5, 2008)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Spidey dodges all his attacks and strangles him with webs.
> Sasuke hasn't got shit on Spidey's enemies.



Like the Rhino, Shocker and Stiltman?

He's at least more versatile than the vast majority of them. 

I'd probably go with Spiderman though.  It would take Chidori to break his webs and Spider sense could break most genjutsu.  However, Amaterasu and Tsukiyomi could win it for Sasuke.


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 5, 2008)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Spidey dodges all his attacks and strangles him with webs.
> Sasuke hasn't got shit on Spidey's enemies.







Sabakukyu said:


> Movie Spider-man would defeat Sasuke with ease. The comic version of Spider-man is even greater.
> 
> Spidey > Sasuke.



Chuunin exams Sasuke would maul movie Spiderman.

I'm not even joking.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Dec 5, 2008)

Stiltman is a Dardevil baddie.

Spidey uses his anti-Electro webs which > Chidori. ^_^

Speaking of Electro....


Also, if Spidey is wearing his black costume he would be immune to Amaterasu. Other than that, he just needs to make sure Sasuke can't see him. Not exactly diffcult when you are standing behind him strangling him with your webs.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 5, 2008)

He's fought Spiderman before...he must have because I've never read Daredevil.  I seem to recall Spiderman tripping him with web and killing him but I could be wrong.

Edit- Well that's an equally hilarious end for the lamest villain of all time.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Dec 5, 2008)

The only time I can remember Stiltman being killed was when Punisher shot him in the crotch with an RPG.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Dec 5, 2008)

Spider-sense basically owns the crap out of Sharingan. Spider-man just webs him down and pounds him.


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 5, 2008)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Stiltman is a Dardevil baddie.
> 
> Spidey uses his anti-Electro webs which > Chidori. ^_^
> 
> ...



Good thing that the main thing about chidori is it's cutting power not it's electrocution. Besides, How does he deal with summons, the chidori lightsabres, at the same time without getting amateraused or kirined?

What would he be immune to amaterasu?

And Spidey wouldn't ever get him. Sasuke is too fast and has kagebunshin elusiveness at his disposal. Even if he did, Sasuke would just go CS2.


----------



## Federer (Dec 5, 2008)

Aokiji, you overestimate Sasuke.

Spidey is waaaay faster than a bullet. 



Can dodge multiple lasers:



Stronger than Supes 


*Spoiler*: __ 





:xzaru


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Dec 5, 2008)

> Good thing that the main thing about chidori is it's cutting power not it's electrocution.



And the good thing about Spidey's webs is that they are really really really really really really strong.



> Besides, How does he deal with summons, the chidori lightsabres, at the same time without getting amateraused or kirined?



By jumping mostly. Maybe a few precision-aimed insults.



> What would he be immune to amaterasu?



You mean why? Because he would be wearing black obviously.



> And Spidey wouldn't ever get him. Sasuke is too fast and has kagebunshin elusiveness at his disposal. Even if he did, Sasuke would just go CS2.



Sasuke's too fast. Yeah ok. *rolls eyes*

Kage Bunshin, feh. Spidey sense will tell him which direction the real threat is coming from.

And the Sauce doesn't have the Curse Seal anymore. ^_^


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 5, 2008)

I remember that last comic.  Superman flexes a few pages later and Spiderman almost breaks his hand.

@Aokiji, Sasuke can't do Kirin without having a thunderstorm present.  Honestly I can't think of how Spiderman could stop Amaterasu though.


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 5, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> He's fought Spiderman before...he must have because I've never read Daredevil.  I seem to recall Spiderman tripping him with web and killing him but I could be wrong.
> 
> Edit- Well that's an equally hilarious end for the lamest villain of all time.





Onomatopoeia said:


> The only time I can remember Stiltman being killed was when Punisher shot him in the crotch with an RPG.







skiboydoggy said:


> Spider-sense basically owns the crap out of Sharingan. Spider-man just webs him down and pounds him.



Yes, because prediction is the sharingans only power. I forgot that Spidersense can put people in an illusion, or burn them with extremely hot fire.

Seriously, Spiderman isn't winning, when he can't even look into his oppoenents eyes, has to deal with summons, is slower than his opponent, has to deal with Amaterasu and a large bilding buster. 

CS2 Sasuke is strong enough to shrug a KN1 hit off with ease. Keep in mind that normal people with CS2 casually turn other people into mush. 

Seriously, I can't believe this, Sasuke has so many more powers than Spidey, is faster, is pretty high tier in a universe with people that dwarf Spiderman in strength, can use all kinds of elemental attacks etc...people assume Sasuke will let Spiderman punch his face repeatedly.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Dec 5, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> I remember that last comic.  Superman flexes a few pages later and Spiderman almost breaks his hand.
> 
> @Aokiji, Sasuke can't do Kirin without having a thunderstorm present.  Honestly I can't think of how Spiderman could stop Amaterasu though.


Web, web, web, web, web, web, web, and web.


----------



## Federer (Dec 5, 2008)

More speed feats from Spidey:

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


Strength:

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Sasuke's Ameratasu is useless against an opponent who dances around him. Spidey is stronger, faster, more agile and smarter.

Sasuke doesn't have CS2, genjutsu is useless, Kirin takes time and Sasuke *hasn't showed that he can SUMMON without Oro's powers which he lost*, basically Spidey has every advantage here.


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 5, 2008)

Sabakyukyu: Proof that he dodged these lasers after they were fired? Proof that they were real lasers? The same sentiment for the machinegun feat.

And I'm not overrating his speed. You're overrating Spiderman's speed.



Onomatopoeia said:


> And the good thing about Spidey's webs is that they are really really really really really really strong.



Wolverine got out of them. 

He wouldn't get caught, remember he has prediction.



Onomatopoeia said:


> By jumping mostly. Maybe a few precision-aimed insults.



DODGE HUGE SNAKES BY JUMPING. 

He'll say he can dodge lightning now, wait for it.



Onomatopoeia said:


> You mean why? Because he would be wearing black obviously.







Onomatopoeia said:


> Sasuke's too fast. Yeah ok. *rolls eyes*



To get hit by webbings and casually beat down by spiderman, sure.



Onomatopoeia said:


> Kage Bunshin, feh. Spidey sense will tell him which direction the real threat is coming from.



I'm not saying that he'd get surprised, just that it's hard to tag a guy who has good speed and can multiply himself.



Onomatopoeia said:


> And the Sauce doesn't have the Curse Seal anymore. ^_^





BRAINFART.



The Faint Smile said:


> I remember that last comic.  Superman flexes a few pages later and Spiderman almost breaks his hand.
> 
> @Aokiji, Sasuke can't do Kirin without having a thunderstorm present.  Honestly I can't think of how Spiderman could stop Amaterasu though.



He can create one do it by spamming katons in the air, right?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 5, 2008)

spiderman drops the spidermobile on him


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Dec 5, 2008)

> Sabakyukyu: Proof that he dodged these lasers after they were fired? Proof that they were real lasers? The same sentiment for the machinegun feat.



What, you don't believe his enemies use real machine guns on him? That they use magic machine guns that fire slower than regular machine guns?



> Wolverine got out of them. .



Wolverine 's claws>chidori.



> He'll say he can dodge lightning now, wait for it.



Well considering one of his most persistant enemies is Electro...
If he can't dodge lightning then that probably means he can tank it, non?

Either way, Spidey's got the goods.



> DODGE HUGE SNAKES BY JUMPING.



Yes, that's generally the idea.



> To get hit by webbings and casually beat down by spiderman, sure.



Did I ever mention that I'm Barrack Obama's younger brother? 
Don't believe me? Then we're even. 



> I'm not saying that he'd get surprised, just that it's hard to tag a guy who has good speed and can multiply himself.



Then it's just a matter of attrition, Spidey keeps up his mojo till the Sauce runs out of chakra, from trying and failing to use his chidori over and over. ^_^


----------



## Federer (Dec 5, 2008)

Aokiji what happened to you, there's no way that Sasuke is going to win.

*Since when did Narutoverse characters have speed beyond Mach? And since when did Sasuke create a Kage bunshin?*

Spider-man has stopped Quicksilver who can run at Mach 10!!!!!!
Lifts a mothafuckin train.

He dodges bullets, when they're fired, avoid lasers when they're activated and more speed feats.

Link removed
wlk Power Leveling
here


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 5, 2008)

Is Spiderman really so much faster than Sasuke that he can avoid a technique that only requires looking at him? Especially with Sharingan...I'm really not seeing it.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Dec 5, 2008)

It's easy to avoid a tech that requires the user to see you if you are already behind that guy strangling him with your web.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Dec 5, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> Is Spiderman really so much faster than Sasuke that he can avoid a technique that only requires looking at him? Especially with Sharingan...I'm really not seeing it.


It's more of his precognitive Spider-sense telling him not to look more than anything.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 5, 2008)

I mean Amaterasu...Sasuke just needs to look at him.  No eye contact required


----------



## Federer (Dec 5, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> Is Spiderman really so much faster than Sasuke that he can avoid a technique that only requires looking at him? Especially with Sharingan...I'm really not seeing it.



There's no proof that Ameratasu instantly appears when the user looks to a point. Itachi for example used Ameratasu to *catch* Sasuke. ITachi may not be serious in that battle, but with the speed of Spider-man, Peter should be able to dodge it, or attack Sasuke before he uses the jutsu.

And even then, Sasuke still needs to be able to catch his opponent with his eye to release the jutsu. Spider-man will dance around him.


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 5, 2008)

Onomatopoeia said:


> What, you don't believe his enemies use real machine guns on him? That they use magic machine guns that fire slower than regular machine guns?



No, I mean he prolly dodged the aim of the gunman.



Onomatopoeia said:


> Wolverine 's claws>chidori.



he broke them with sheer strength. 



Onomatopoeia said:


> Well considering one of his most persistant enemies is Electro...
> If he can't dodge lightning then that probably means he can tank it, non?



Not if it can bust huge towers some mistook for a mountain.



Onomatopoeia said:


> Yes, that's generally the idea.



He'll be busy.



Onomatopoeia said:


> Did I ever mention that I'm Barrack Obama's younger brother?
> Don't believe me? Then we're even.



So wait, you mean, Sasuke gets casually speedblitzed by a guy who can only look at his feet?



Onomatopoeia said:


> Then it's just a matter of attrition, Spidey keeps up his mojo till the Sauce runs out of chakra, from trying and failing to use his chidori over and over. ^_^



He can throw weapons which won't hit and wouldn't do much, but don't waste chakra.



Sabakukyu said:


> Aokiji what happened to you, there's no way that Sasuke is going to win.
> 
> *Since when did Narutoverse characters have speed beyond Mach? And since when did Sasuke create a Kage bunshin?*
> 
> ...



Retcon.  The Quicksilver shit never happened, or I wouldn't have created this thread.

He did it against Itachi and against Deidara too or was that genjutsu?


----------



## Federer (Dec 5, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> No, I mean he prolly dodged the aim of the gunman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ulan, ne zor birisi sin. 

Retcon or not, Spider-man is able to do those things and Sasuke isn't. The difference between Spidey and Sasuke is just as big as the difference between Luffy and TenTen.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 5, 2008)

IIRC, Sasuke was creating Shadow Clones back when he fought Deidara. And as for the Amaterasu, instantly, I unno. Sasuke can electrocute Spiderman before he even lands a punch by activating the Chidori from his body, not to mention his Sharingan, and as to how Spiderman can evade that, you tell me.


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 5, 2008)

Whoa, whoa, whoa.........

Tenten vs Luffy<Spiderman vs Sasuke. Damn straight.


----------



## Federer (Dec 5, 2008)

Genibus Nitito Canus said:


> IIRC, Sasuke was creating Shadow Clones back when he fought Deidara. And as for the Amaterasu, instantly, I unno. Sasuke can electrocute Spiderman before he even lands a punch by activating the Chidori from his body, not to mention his Sharingan, and as to how Spiderman can evade that, you tell me.



Sasuke needs seals to create chidori, Spidey has a spider-sense and can react much faster than Sasuke.

Mangapage where Sasuke is creating a kage bunshin.


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 5, 2008)

Not any more. He didn't use any against Sai and Naruto or Yamato.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 5, 2008)

No seal. 



And never mind. I was mistaken. It was only Sasuke using his Sharingan against Deidara. No Kage Bunshin.


----------



## Federer (Dec 5, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> Not any more. He didn't use any against Sai and Naruto or Yamato.



Even then, it didn't badly injured Sai neither Naruto. Spider-man has tanked multiple punches from opponents who are class 100. Sasuke ain't gonna do shit against Spidey.

And check this thread about the speed in Narutoverse:

What Fuels Your Character Hate?

And then come and talk if there are people who really think that any Naruto-character can lay a punch on Spider-man who has reflexes to tag Quicksilver and any other hero's/villains who move at Mach speed.


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 5, 2008)

Sabakukyu said:


> Even then, it didn't badly injured Sai neither Naruto. Spider-man has tanked multiple punches from opponents who are class 100. Sasuke ain't gonna do shit against Spidey.
> 
> And check this thread about the speed in Narutoverse:
> 
> ...



What if they have suprior resistance to lightning? Who said it's suppposed to finish him, it should just stop him. After that Sasuke would put him into a genjutsu.

And class hundred means planet affecting, not being able to lift more than 100 tons, you know that, right? Also, even that could be considered jobbing, he usually gets hurt with Venom, who is only a little bit stronger than him. 

Also, lol at comparing blunt force to electricity.  

Show me a scan of him tanking a large building buster or heat on the level of Amaterasu. 

I can't believe you're takling that thread seriously. 

Spiderman vs Firelord.


----------



## Federer (Dec 5, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> What if they have suprior resistance to lightning? Who said it's suppposed to finish him, it should just stop him. After that Sasuke would put him into a genjutsu.
> 
> And class hundred means planet affecting, not being able to lift more than 100 tons, you know that, right? Also, even that could be considered jobbing, he usually gets hurt with Venom, who is only a little bit stronger than him.
> 
> ...



*Lol...even Karin survived Ameratasu.* Aokiji, you shouldn't make a thread about a character if you don't have any clue about it's feats. 

I showed clear screenshots where Spidey reacts way faster than Sasuke has ever done. I showed enough scans that put Spidey >>> Sasuke.

And spidey has fought Ben Grimm, Hulk and many more who are class 100, he didn't die till today, you know what that means.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Dec 5, 2008)

> And class hundred means planet affecting, not being able to lift more than 100 tons, you know that, right?



Class 100 means the capacity to lift at least 100 tons. It's just that people who are class 100 usually tend to be far in excess of that number. ^_^

Spidey's been punched by Hulk before. Sasuke's got nothing on that.


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 5, 2008)

Sabakukyu said:


> *Lol...even Karin survived Ameratasu.* Aokiji, you shouldn't make a thread about a character if you don't have any clue about it's feats.
> 
> I showed clear screenshots where Spidey reacts way faster than Sasuke has ever done. I showed enough scans that put Spidey >>> Sasuke.
> 
> And spidey has fought Ben Grimm, Hulk and many more who are class 100, he didn't die till today, you know what that means.



That means karin has that kind of durability. 

We know that amaterasu can tear huge holes into the ESOPHAGUS of a firebreathing frog.

It show that he's ajobber. He took punches from Juggernaut too. That means his durability is up with WWH. 

He gets hurt by Venom, that shows how him tanking Hulk's shots must be retarded.

BATMAN HAS HIGHER DURABILITY THAN SASUKE, HE GOT PUNCHED BY DARKSEID.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Dec 5, 2008)

That was Itachi's Amaretsu Aokiji, not Sasuke's.


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 5, 2008)

I know, but it gives you a general showing on how poerful it is. Sasuke matched him. His Amaterasu cannot be MUCH weaker.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Dec 5, 2008)

Don't you mean Sasuke _lost_ to a half-dead, nearly blind, holding back Itachi?


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 5, 2008)

He didn't get rapestomped, he managed to push him to his limits. (though he already was tired) He didn't get manhandled. He lost to Itachi just like Naruto lost to Sasuke in the Valley of the End. 

I didn't say it wasn't weaker, just that it wasn't much weaker. Obviously he isn't as strong as Itachi and neither can he control his abilities well enough.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Dec 5, 2008)

Except when Naruto fought Sasuke at Valley of the End, Naruto got a power boost with Kyuubi Chakra and what not, here, Sasuke pulled like 3 power up and new techniques, and an extremely handicapped Itachi (like extremely extreme majorly) still beat him.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Dec 5, 2008)

And he wasn't even trying


----------



## HumanWine (Dec 5, 2008)

100 meters= 330ft away in a forest.

The only way I could see Spidy winning is by setting up web traps and guerilla tactics. The latter is extremely hard against the haxxed out Sauce because of the sharigan. A straight up assualt on Saucechild will leave Spidy attempting to dodge a series of failkatons that are 3x the size of his body. Any other techique makes this a babyshake.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Dec 5, 2008)

What kind of forest is it? Is it extremely dense? Or are there large gaps between, suitable for say, a Human sized person with spider powers to move around in with ease?

Is it, perhaps, the forest from the Chunin exams?

Fight starts, they go in fast. Sasuke tries to use a katon on Spidey but, like all Katon jutsus, it is useless. While being inexplicably shocked that his jutsu didn't work, Sasuke gives Spidey enough time to move in behind him and make a garrot out of webbing.

But it was a shadow clone! Sasuke tries another Katon and is again mysteriously shocked that it doesn't work. So he tries to use a lightning jutsu. 

But Spidey having fought the infinitely more dangerous Electro more than once, is not worried about the comparatively weak electrical attacks that Sasuke tries on him, and more or less ignores them.

Sasuke tries throwiung kunai and shuriken at him but this being Spidey, they quickly prove to be utterly useless. He continues to try using kunai and shuriken long after the point where it would be obvious even to someone who is blind deaf and dumb that that tactic isn't working.

This goes on for some time until Sasuke decides to try using Amaterasu. But he can't see Spidey anymore! Not that Amaterasu would have done anything anyway.

And then Spidey webs him up and proceeds to choke him, either unconcious or to death.

The latter if there is any justice in the world. ^_^


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 5, 2008)

, this has been done many times before...


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Dec 5, 2008)

The first time was too many.


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 5, 2008)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Except when Naruto fought Sasuke at Valley of the End, Naruto got a power boost with Kyuubi Chakra and what not, here, Sasuke pulled like 3 power up and new techniques, and an extremely handicapped Itachi (like extremely extreme majorly) still beat him.



He died. Sasuke won. 

And seriously, all we have is Zetsu statements.



rawrawraw said:


> , this has been done many times before...



Yeah, it's not like Sasuke received massive powerups since the last time.


----------



## thrawn (inactive) (Dec 6, 2008)

Spidey will win because sasuke is just a stupid EMO. Sasuke might cry in the middle of the battle or cut his wrist then spidey can kill him with ease


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 8, 2008)

dundee said:


> Sasuke wins, seriously.



Wrong noob.


----------



## Federer (Dec 8, 2008)

dundee said:


> No, Sasuke is far more faster and agile than Spidey, has electric attacks that would stun if no shock spidey(Chidori Mace, Nagashi, Senbon), and don't get me started on the fucking MS.



Would you mind showing me some screenshot where Sasuke tags someone with Mach speed?

Spider-man > KillerBee > Sasuke in terms of speed.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Dec 8, 2008)

Pfft, Naruto nins can't even cross thirty meters in five seconds, and you call it faster than Spiderman? Anyway, regardless of speed, Spidey is still the most _agile_ hero on Marvel Earth.


----------



## Federer (Dec 8, 2008)

dundee said:


> And much more, like avoiding KN1 Naruto's attacks, beating a 1000 nameless fodder, and shunshining a CS2 fodder. Spidey doesn't have a chance against Sasuke. His speed is far to great, and he can teleport.
> 
> Kira Bee is not faster than Sasuke, in fact Sasuke never started taking him seriously, he was holding back. Then got stabbed since he didn't read his movements in the begining.
> 
> ...



1. For some reason, those link won't work.
2. Sasuke *was almost killed three times*, he was taken Kirabi very serious, trust me. Sasuke's was rescued by his comrades, and Kirabi told Hachibi (Bijuu) that he wasn't serious in the beginning and he underestimad his enemy. 
3. Beating 1000 nameless fodder means nothing, because Spider-man can also defeat every citizin in New York if he wants to.
4. Sasuke can't teleport, he did a reverse summoning. Suigetsu summoned him.
5. Sasuke needs to focus his eyes to use MS jutsu, this would be diffecult when the opponent is faster than your eyes can follow. 
6. Spidey has a spider-sense that alarms him, when there's a danger, even if his back is turned.  
7. There's no proof that Sasuke can summon, after he lost Oro's powers and the CS. 

You still didn't show me any screenshot or a link where Sasuke moves faster than Mach speeds and would be too fast for Spidey.

Spidey > Kirabi > Sasuke.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Dec 8, 2008)

dundee said:


> Sasuke himself said he was going easy on him, capturing the Hachibi, this was confirmed. Also Sasuke doesn't usually get hurt unless it's on purpose. Sasuke knew he was going to get stabbed, thats why he channelled raikiri in his body, this was a mission of Hebi, not Sasuke, only team work mattered.  Scans? Kira Bee also called Sasuke his strongest opponent.



Sasuke said he wasn't trying to kill Killer Bee at the start of the fight, and that if Hebi did not fight to kill, they would be the ones who died. And indeed, they almost got horribly slaughtered and only survived because of PIS Amaterasu.



> He did it without jutsu's and chakra, just pure taijutsu, now if Spidey can take out someone like that, I'd like proof. Espcially when said character has shunshin)flash step and superior martial art moves(taijutsu).



Spider-man typically mauls Wolverine, and his villains can take out a thousand featless fodder with their eyes closed. Also, prove that he did not use jutsu. On top of that, prove that Taijutsu is better than Spider-man's self made style.



> Lets see, he summoned Manda, jumped in his mouth and escaped a blast that was near his face, if thats not a speed feat, then your hopeless.
> All Sasuke needs to do is look at Parker and he's done for.



The propagation speed of that explosion is unknown, and MS Genjutsu need eye contact, not just one person catching the eyes of the other. Except Spider-man's mask is mirrored, so Sasuke just burns/Genjutsus himself.



> So, Sharigan can predict Pete's moves. Spidey isn't escaping Tsukuyomi or Sasuke's basic genjutsu.



Sharingan needs Sasuke to be constantly looking at Spider-man, Spider-man can be in five different places in a forest before Sasuke even catches him.



> Link removed
> Link removed
> 
> Spidey < Kirabi < Sasuke.



What does that prove? That Haku thinks Sasuke is fast? Oh my, how fascinating. Now how is that supersonic?


----------



## RWB (Dec 8, 2008)

dundee said:


> Hebi and Sasuke were trying to capture Hachibi not kill him, they succeeded until Kira Bee brought out the 8 tails chakra, and made mince meat, together they actually gave the Killer Bee a run for his money.



No, they didn't. They were not doing anything to him. Base Hachibi almost killed off Sasuke and still played around. The entire team were useless except for healing there.


----------



## enzymeii (Dec 8, 2008)

Sasuke stomps hard.  Even assuming that they were around equal levels of speed, Sasuke has genjutsu, a 5 meter long sword make out of lightning, can shoot fire balls and control lightning bolts.

What version of Sasuke is this anyhow?  If it's Snake, then Sasuke also gets flight, CS enhanced durability/strength/speed, and giant snake summons, if it's hawk, then Sasuke gets, well, mind raping eyes, inextinguishable flames that he can guide just by looking and armor that tanked a mountain busting attack (susano).


----------



## Shpongled (Dec 8, 2008)

enzymeii said:


> Derp



Jesus christ, if you don't fucking read Spiderman, you're opinion has about as much value as this:

*Do not post things like this.  Thank you.
*
Spidey is too fast, too strong, too smart, and far too versatile for Sasuke to take, at any incarnation of Sasuke.


----------



## Deer_Hunter_ (Dec 8, 2008)

I think Sasuke would win he has too many strong techniques which spiderman could not handle at all. many villians have been able to touch spidey why wouldn't the mother fucking sauce couldn't? just a tought


----------



## enzymeii (Dec 8, 2008)

> Jesus christ, if you don't fucking read Spiderman, you're opinion has about as much value as this:



I have followed Spider Man in the past, I'm familiar with his feats.


> Spidey is too fast, too strong, too smart, and far too versatile for Sasuke to take, at any incarnation of Sasuke.



What's his best speed feat?  What's his best strength feat (Spidey punches normal dudes all the time and they live)?  Too smart?  Sasuke is an analytical genius.  Too versatile?  He's got agility, speed, strength, stickiness, spidey sense (which is a far cry from Sharingan prediction in combat) and webs.  What about that is "too versatile"?  That doesn't come close to matching what I listed in my first post.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Dec 8, 2008)

Sasuke will have a hard time using those things if Spidey is already behind him strangling him, with webs.

What with Spidey being much. Much. Faster than the Sauce.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 8, 2008)

All I see in support of Spiderman is trolling and vague claims of being faster.

@spongwhatever, posting derp and baw and having an image of a pile of shit on the ready doesn't do much to establish your supiority.


----------



## enzymeii (Dec 8, 2008)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Sasuke will have a hard time using those things if Spidey is already behind him strangling him, with webs.



Yes, I agree.  Good thing that won't happen.  

Oh, and if that did happen
here


----------



## Shpongled (Dec 8, 2008)

enzymeii said:


> I have followed Spider Man in the past, I'm familiar with his feats.



You're a liar.



> What's his best speed feat?



I don't know, maybe dodging multiple machine guns all firing at him that are within 30 ft. 

His top running speed has bee around 30mph.

His reflexes has topped at about 18 times that of a normal humans.




> What's his best strength feat (Spidey punches normal dudes all the time and they live)?


Thanks for proving you have never read Spiderman considering is rather well known to anyone that does read Spiderman that he _fucking pulls most of his punches when fighting normal people._ Spiderman is a class 20 hero, got anything with Sasuke topping that?

Wait, better yet, has Sasuke done anything like this? 

PROTIP: That's a train. He just sent it flying with his finger.



> Too smart?  Sasuke is an analytical genius.



Peter Parker, time and time again, has been stated to be one of the SMARTEST HUMANS ON EARTH IN MARVEL. His intelligence has been compared to match Mr. Fantastic's.




> (which is a far cry from Sharingan prediction in combat)



Surely.




Now, are you going to shut the fuck up, stop lying about reading Spiderman, and get the fuck out of this thread, or do I need to dig up the rest of the comic pages to prove everything else I said, and not just him flicking a train with his finger?


----------



## Federer (Dec 8, 2008)

enzymeii said:


> Yes, I agree.  Good thing that won't happen.
> 
> Oh, and if that did happen
> here



Spider-man has tanked punches from class 100 characters and he's still "alive". Spider-man has fought Electro, who would shit on Sasuke when it comes to lightning. 

Instead of this, anyone, please give me some proof where Sasuke shows us a speed where he moves supersonic. 

Go back a few pages back and you can see, that Spidey has reflexes to tag an opponent who can run at Mach speeds. Spidey would dance all the time around Sasuke.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 8, 2008)

Naruto was punching away giant snakes in the forest of death and Sasuke parried a much stronger Naruto's punches at the VotE.  Matching strength wouldn't be much of a problem.  Spiderman's speed is stated by Marvel to be subsonic...his Spidersense makes up for it.  Sasuke has plenty of good movement feats and Sharingan.  Speed is not a problem.  That leaves Sasuke's vast array of techniques against Spidey's webs.  

It would all be pretty equal if Sasuke couldn't engulf Spiderman in unquenchable flames by looking at him.

Bringing up wildly inconsisntent feats and jobbing doesn't help much.


----------



## enzymeii (Dec 8, 2008)

> I don't know, maybe dodging multiple machine guns all firing at him that are within 30 ft.
> 
> His top running speed has bee around 30mph.
> 
> His reflexes has topped at about 18 times that of a normal humans.



Gonna need more proof of this (particularly the first one).  Not that any of that is far above what Sasuke can do.  I challenge you to post something more impressive than this:
this
probably 20 meters traveled, multiple hits, blood still in the air



> Thanks for proving you have never read Spiderman considering is rather well known to anyone that does read Spiderman that he fucking pulls most of his punches when fighting normal people. Spiderman is a class 20 hero, got anything with Sasuke topping that?


That's impressive, but Sasuke even in base tanked multiple hits from KN0, which is this strong:
this
Link removed
Not like Spidey's going to get close enough though.



> Peter Parker, time and time again, has been stated to be one of the SMARTEST HUMANS ON EARTH IN MARVEL. His intelligence has been compared to match Mr. Fantastic's.



Scientific smarts isn't the same as strategic thinking in the midst of battle.
Link removed
Link removed
Yeah, on this page 
Yeah, on this page 



> Surely.



Surely
Yeah, on this page 
Link removed
Yeah, on this page 
Yeah, on this page 
Link removed



> Now, are you going to shut the fuck up, stop lying about reading Spiderman, and get the fuck out of this thread, or do I need to dig up the rest of the comic pages to prove everything else I said, and not just him flicking a train with his finger?


Conversely, are you going to shut up and stop lying about reading Naruto?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Dec 8, 2008)

enzymeii said:


> Yes, I agree.  Good thing that won't happen.



You're right. What with CIS being on, Spidey doesn't kill. He just webs up Sasuke and leaves him hanging from a lamp post.



> Oh, and if that did happen
> here



If it did happen Sasuke would try to shock Spidey only to discover his electricity won't phase him? I agree.


----------



## Shpongled (Dec 8, 2008)

Instead of arguing with stupid narutards, I'm just going to dump the absolute best feats around for Spiderman, which any non-biased, non-stupid person will dictate that Spiderman would utterly destroy Sasuke.

AGILITY

DA
[Comment:] Spider-Man states that he is "practically without peer when it comes to leaping, swinging, tumbling, somersaulting, and any other acrobatic act"

In Honor of Naruto 427...TEAM GAI IS BRINGING SEXY BACK
In Honor of Naruto 427...TEAM GAI IS BRINGING SEXY BACK
[Comment:] Spider-Man maneuvers his way through a laser defense system with ease. 

In Honor of Naruto 427...TEAM GAI IS BRINGING SEXY BACK
In Honor of Naruto 427...TEAM GAI IS BRINGING SEXY BACK
In Honor of Naruto 427...TEAM GAI IS BRINGING SEXY BACK
In Honor of Naruto 427...TEAM GAI IS BRINGING SEXY BACK
[Comment:] Spider-Man saves himself from a long fall without using any webbing, and suffering from terrible nausea.


wlk Power Leveling
[Comment:]<greatest balancer of any human being on Earth
DA
[Comment:] Spider-Man states how his agility gives him an edge in all acrobatic stuff and how he can maintain PERFECT equilibrium with it.


In Honor of Naruto 427...TEAM GAI IS BRINGING SEXY BACK
In Honor of Naruto 427...TEAM GAI IS BRINGING SEXY BACK
[Comment:] Spider-Man shows his balance again by jumping into flagpole and bouncing off.

In Honor of Naruto 427...TEAM GAI IS BRINGING SEXY BACK
In Honor of Naruto 427...TEAM GAI IS BRINGING SEXY BACK
[Comment:] Spidey can effortlessly keep his balance on a high wire when fighting this White Ninja guy. Hell, he even jumps around on that thing. 

In Honor of Naruto 427...TEAM GAI IS BRINGING SEXY BACK
[Comment:] Spider-Man jumps three stories up, with enough speed to catch the Avengers Quinjet.

DURABILITY, HEALING, AND STAMINA

In Honor of Naruto 427...TEAM GAI IS BRINGING SEXY BACK
In Honor of Naruto 427...TEAM GAI IS BRINGING SEXY BACK
In Honor of Naruto 427...TEAM GAI IS BRINGING SEXY BACK
In Honor of Naruto 427...TEAM GAI IS BRINGING SEXY BACK
In Honor of Naruto 427...TEAM GAI IS BRINGING SEXY BACK
In Honor of Naruto 427...TEAM GAI IS BRINGING SEXY BACK
In Honor of Naruto 427...TEAM GAI IS BRINGING SEXY BACK
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
[Comment:] Spider-Man goes through pretty much EVERY fight he has been on in fast succession. Not only this is an incredible skill feat, it also shows what kind of crazy, mind-blowing stamina, willpower and durability Spider-Man can have when he puts his mind on something. He also repeats one of his most impressive strength feats on top of everything.  


Link removed
[Comment:] Graviton drops a building on Spidey. He survives.  


Link removed
[Comment:] Spider-Man gets hit by a weapon that would kill any normal human, but is only merely stunned by it for few moments.

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
[Comment:] Spider-Man survives a huge building-sized explosion, despite being in the building. 

Link removed
Link removed
[Comment:] Survives a huge amount of electricity, all the power this guy has.

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
[Comment:] Survives a huge building destroying explosion.

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
[Comment:] Survives an INSANE amount of electricity. 


Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
[Comment:] Spidey gets stung by about a thousand bees. His healing factor heals him in hour or two. He recovers far faster then people who only got couple bees.

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
[Comment:] The bullet wounds Spider-Man gained from Tracer (went through his hand and shoulder) are healed in the next issue. 

Link removed
Link removed
[Comment:] Spider-Man heals from the effects of a poison in moments.


----------



## Shpongled (Dec 8, 2008)

SCIENTIFIC INTELLIGENCE

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
[Comment:] In few seconds, Spider-Man learns how to operate an extremely advanced piece of machinery (which he has never even seen before), with such skill that he can do the desired effect with it (which is to divert the shockwave). Truly great display of intelligence.

Link removed
Link removed
[Comment:] As far as medical science goes, Parker is a master too, as we can see when he creates a serum for flesh-eating virus in matter of MINUTES.

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
[Comment:] All Spidey needs to defeat Doctor Octopus is fifteen minutes with a five dollar chemistry set. And note that he was fifteen during this feat.   

OTHER SMARTS/WILLPOWER

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
[Comment:] Figures out the way to beat Super Adaptoid II in very short time.

-----------------------------------------------------

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
[Comment:] Spidey shows his willpower by resisting Mindworm.

Link removed
Link removed
[Comment:] Out of all people present, Spider-Man is the first one who figures out what Collective is.



ATTACK SPEED

ATTACK SPEED

Link removed
Link removed
[Comment:] Speedblitz against Absorbing Man.

wlk Power Leveling
[Comment:] Speedblitz dealt against Firelord.

Link removed Link removed
[Comment:] The speedblitz Spidey used against Masterson.


Link removed
[Comment:] Spider-Man punches a brick wall with high speeds.

 Link removed
[Comment:] Spider-Man is much faster and agile then Dagger.

Link removed
[Comment:] Spider-Man tags Speed Demon.

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
[Comment:] Speedblitzes Tarantula. 

DODGING
Link removed
[Comment:] Spider-Man easily dodges bullets from about ten snipers at the same time.

Link removed
Link removed
[Comment:] Spider-Man dodges machinegun fire. From multiple people, and without any effort. 

Link removed
[Comment:] Spidey saves a guy from machinegun bullets.

-----------------------------------------------------

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
wlk Power Leveling
DA
Link removed
[Comment:] Spider-Man effortlessly dodges machine gun bullets.

DA
[Comment:] Effortlessly dodges bullets, mid-air, with only few feet between him and the guns.

 Link removed
Link removed
[Comment:] Spidey dodges machine gun fire without any trouble.


----------



## Shpongled (Dec 8, 2008)

MORE DODGING

wlk Power Leveling
Eat this shit.
Link removed
Link removed
 Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
[Comment:] Spider-Man dodges Chances computer-directed blasts again.

DA
[Comment:] Spider-Man dodges some heat-seeking, robot-directed blasts from multiple robots.

wlk Power Leveling
wlk Power Leveling
Link removed
wlk Power Leveling
wlk Power Leveling
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
wlk Power Leveling
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
[Comment:] Dodges computer directed lasers with no trouble at all.



wlk Power Leveling
[Comment:] Spider-Man dodges probably hundreds of stones when he maneuvers through a landslide which takes about half a mountain with it. Amazing showing of his speed and agility.

Link removed
[Comment:] Dodges a huge amount of rubble.

Link removed
Link removed
[Comment:] Spider-Man manages to dodge some hidden darts, even with his spider-sense muted. 

MOVEMENT/CATCHING SPEED


Link removed
Link removed
[Comment:]<behind Cobra when he throws them, he can still get there to catch them before they hit their target.

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
[Comment:]<computers.

Personality Chart
[Comment:] Some people claim that Spider-Man is not able to move out of the way of bullets, that he only dodges them before they are fired, because of his Spider-Sense. This scan, among many others in this thread, proves them wrong. Spider-Man is able to dodge bullets AFTER they are fired. It is true that his spider-sense warns him of bullets, but he clearly moves away from its way after it was fired. 

DA
[Comment:] Spider-Man moves faster then bullets, when he blocks a number of them with his webs, saving Vermin.

Link removed
Link removed
[Comment:] In the space between heartbeats (under one second) Spider-Man pulls a reporter out of harms way, shoots of two weblines and makes a huge web that prevents to police cars from being crushed out under two bricks. He is no Flash, but that is pretty good speed for a non-speedster.  

REFLEXES/REACTION TIME 


Link removed
[Comment:] Spider-Man reacts in time to mini-rockets and creates web-shields before they hit him.

Link removed
Link removed
[Comment:] Blocks lasers with his web-shield.

Link removed
[Comment:] Spider-Man gets out of the way of a moving train when he his dropped on it. Considering that he is only about one feet away from being crushed and the speed of the train, he does it all in about a millisecond.

Link removed
DA
[Comment:] Spider-Man states that his reflexes operate at FORTY times faster speed then normal humans.

SPIDEY SENSE


[RECOMMENDED]
[Year: 1989] [Feat Type: Spider-Sense] [Impressiveness: 5]
[Link:] Personality Chart
Personality Chart
Link removed
Personality Chart
[Comment:] Spider-Man describes his spider-sense on his own words.


Personality Chart
Personality Chart
Personality Chart
Personality Chart
Personality Chart
[Comment:] Spider-sense warns him of danger that is very far away from his location. 


Personality Chart
Personality Chart
Personality Chart
Personality Chart
Personality Chart
Personality Chart
Personality Chart
Personality Chart
Personality Chart
[Comment:]Spider-Man states that with his spider-sense, it is impossible to sneak up on him.

Personality Chart
Personality Chart [Comment:] Ghost notices that it takes way more then just invisibility to sneak up on Spider-Man.

Personality Chart
[Comment:] Spider-Man again states that with his spider-sense, it is theoretically impossible to sneak up on 

Personality Chart
Personality Chart
[Comment:] Spider-Man, with help of his spider-sense, makes it look like Hulk hit him by timing the action perfectly.


----------



## Shpongled (Dec 8, 2008)

STRENGTH
[RECOMMENDED]
[Year: 1966] [Feat Type: Strength] [Impressiveness: 5]
[Link:] Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
[Comment:] Spider-Man states that he can lift hundreds of times his own body weight (he easily lifts a bus). 

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
[Comment:] Spider-Man gets free under a huge stone plug. It took She-Hulk and him to lift it before. 

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
[Comment:] Spidey supports tons of debris. Easily above ten tons.

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
[Comment:] The most impressive Spider-Man strength feat ever. Spider-Man supports the Daily Bugle. 

Link removed
Personality Chart
Link removed
[Comment:] Lifts and carries two cars with just one hand, webslings with them and throws them through a window.   


Link removed
Link removed
[Comment:] Spider-Man throws a van with enough force to COMPLETELY shatter a HUGE living statue. This is very impressive strength feat, one of the most impressive he has ever done.

Link removed
Link removed
 Link removed
[Comment:] Spider-Man is shrunk but still manages to knock out some people who are literally giants compared to him.

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
[Comment:] Spider-Man, after gaining his powers back, kicks the ass of Scorpion (check out that HUGE punch) and some female villains.

Link removed
[Comment:] Spidey knocks a huge monster around.

Link removed
[Comment:] Spidey throws a huge punch at Venom which sends him flying. Far.

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
[Comment:] Spider-Man demolishes an entire building.

Link removed
[Comment:] Punches Iron Man through a wall. 


Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
[Comment:] Spider-Man separates Doctor Samson and the Hulk by slamming into them. 

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
[Comment:] Spider-Man dismantles two Sentinels.

Link removed
[Comment:] Rips apart a HUGE metal door without any trouble at all.


----------



## Shpongled (Dec 8, 2008)

SKILLZ



 Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
[Comment:] Spider-Man defeats one hundred and seventeen moderately skilled fighters who have electric swords and guns and armors, all by himself.

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
[Comment:] Spider-Man maneuvers around the entire Sinister Six.

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
[Comment:] Holds his own against the Sinister Twelve for a while. 

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
[Comment:] Spider-Man beats some thugs who wear suits that give them spider-powers, even when trapped in web.

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
[Comment:] Spider-Man fights against a robot and takes down its controller and his power source in very stylish way. 



[Comment:] Spider-Man shows some incredible skills and strength, by hitting a capsule moving on fast speed and then staying on it despite the wind resistance. The speed of re-entry capsules is usually in excess of Mach 1.


----------



## Shpongled (Dec 8, 2008)

BUT MARTY CHANG, IS SHPONGLED DONE DESTROYING THIS THREAD? NO HE ISN'T.

Spiderman is a beast, I've just shown that. He is one of the smartest characters in Marvel. He is quite possibly THE most versatile character in Marvel. 

All of this is from quite possibly the greatest Spiderman respect thread made on the internet. I posted maybe a 1/10 of what is in this thread, though I posted the best out of each category.

Enzymeii, you haven't read Spiderman, hell you likely haven't read a single American comic book in your life. I HAVE read Naruto, and do still currently read it. Sasuke is a beast, I'm not going to say otherwise, but he is utterly outclassed in every possible way, shape, and form by Spiderman.

Now get out.

*CLAP* AND YA DONE.


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 8, 2008)

Shpongled said:


> You're a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



10 characters.


----------



## Federer (Dec 8, 2008)

Aokiji,

you are unbelievable,  did you really watch all those links? The guy basically showed you that Spidey has every advantage in his fight against Sasuke, just like I try to do, but you are still asking for more proof. 

Why don't you show us, that Sasuke can keep up with Spidey, show us that Sasuke is mach speed. Show us that Sasuke can take punches from Spidey, show us how his raiton jutsus will work against someone who has a spider-sense and can react instantly to it. Tell us, how Sasuke will cast an illusion and prevail over Spidey, who has beaten Mysterio, an illusionist in Marvel comics.

Show us some PROOF.

Don't reply with useless replies like, Spider-man is been retconned. *Would you seriously make a Superman vs. Sasuke thread if DC Comics try to retcon Superman?*

Feats are feats and Sasuke has nothing that can defeat Spidey. Show us for example that Ameratasu is instantly, whether Sasuke has Kage Bunshin, can summon without Oro's powers, has still his durability after losing his CS. 

Give us proof.


----------



## Shpongled (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## kchi55 (Dec 8, 2008)

Spiderman webs up sasuke then proceeds to rape him up the butt.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Dec 8, 2008)

Anyway, OMD and BND's retcons are just a memory wipe by Mephisto. Spider-man still retains his powers, he just can't access them.


----------



## Shpongled (Dec 8, 2008)

kchi55 said:


> Spiderman webs up sasuke then proceeds to rape him up the butt.



This                       .

Also it's quite clear Aokiji ignored my links, so his opinion is worthless.

Spidey wins, I've shown why.


----------



## BAD BD (Dec 8, 2008)

This happens

here


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow, that must have taken a long time, bravo.  I'm aware that he's smarter and stronger than Sasuke.  Speed is still pretty negligable unless you can prove he dodged the gunfire without spider-sense and aim-dodging.  His webbing would take a Chidori to get out of or a substitution.  

The MS techniques are the main problem as I've been saying.  I guess Spidey could just tank Amaterasu long enough to punch out Sasuke though.

You have to acknowledge some of those feats are well beyond Spiderman's normal limits.  That or he's class 100(daily bugle) and FTL(Firelord).  The Graviton thing was just plain luck and he only beat him when he got the power cosmic shortly after.


----------



## kchi55 (Dec 8, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> Wow, that must have taken a long time, bravo.  I'm aware that he's smarter and stronger than Sasuke.  Speed is still pretty negligable unless you can prove he dodged the gunfire without spider-sense and aim-dodging.  His webbing would take a Chidori to get out of or a substitution.
> 
> The MS techniques are the main problem as I've been saying.  I guess Spidey could just tank Amaterasu long enough to punch out Sasuke though.
> 
> You have to acknowledge some of those feats are well beyond Spiderman's normal limits.  That or he's class 100(daily bugle) and FTL(Firelord).  The Graviton thing was just plain luck and he only beat him when he got the power cosmic shortly after.



Why would we have to prove that he dodges gunfire without spider-sense? If he can dodge bullets with spider-sense, then he'll be able to dodge sasuke's attacks with spider-sense.


----------



## BAD BD (Dec 8, 2008)

kchi55 said:


> Why would we have to prove that he dodges gunfire without spider-sense? If he can dodge bullets with spider-sense, then he'll be able to dodge sasuke's attacks with spider-sense.



Hot as the sun = lol.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 8, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> That or he's class 100(daily bugle) and FTL(Firelord).



FYI, just a building feat surpassing 100 tons would never land Spider-Man or anyone else in Marvel's Class 100. They have a sliding scale. Class 100 there is reserved for Hercules, Namor, Hulk and higher.

Firelord is a crazy outlier. But Spider-Man is crazily BT.


----------



## Shpongled (Dec 8, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> Speed is still pretty negligable unless you can prove he dodged the gunfire without spider-sense and aim-dodging.



Look in what I linked, there is an example of him dodging gunfire when his Spidey senses were muted.

Besides this, Spider-man himself has stated that his spider senses are basically linked to his body. He doesn't see 10 seconds into the future or anything, when it happens, he is aware of it, and his body dodges it. There are example of him dodging things even when unconscious or asleep.

He can't control his Spider senses, as in he doesn't turn it on or off, they are always active. Even against people that aren't threats, like his aunt.

His speed is NOT negligible.



> The MS techniques are the main problem as I've been saying.  I guess Spidey could just tank Amaterasu long enough to punch out Sasuke though.



Web-shield can block fire, and even still he'll dodge it before it hits him.



> You have to acknowledge some of those feats are well beyond Spiderman's normal limits.  That or he's class 100(daily bugle) and FTL(Firelord).  The Graviton thing was just plain luck and he only beat him when he got the power cosmic shortly after.



Well yeah, the Firelord feat is bullshit.

The Daily Bugle feat isn't, if people READ the links, he isn't holding up the entire building, he is basically taking the place of one support beam (which is still pushing Spidey to the limits of his strength).

And how is the Graviton feat luck? Also it never mentions FIGHTING him, just the fact that a giant fucking building was dropped on him.



BAD BD said:


> Hot as the sun = lol.



This shows......what?



Now, stop asking me to prove stuff; prove to me Sasuke could even touch Spiderman, because no one has shown his level of agility or speed in Naruto. No one.


----------



## Enclave (Dec 8, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> Wow, that must have taken a long time, bravo.  I'm aware that he's smarter and stronger than Sasuke.  Speed is still pretty negligable unless you can prove he dodged the gunfire without spider-sense and aim-dodging.  His webbing would take a Chidori to get out of or a substitution.
> 
> The MS techniques are the main problem as I've been saying.  I guess Spidey could just tank Amaterasu long enough to punch out Sasuke though.
> 
> You have to acknowledge some of those feats are well beyond Spiderman's normal limits.  That or he's class 100(daily bugle) and FTL(Firelord).  The Graviton thing was just plain luck and he only beat him when he got the power cosmic shortly after.



Umm, dude.  There are multiple instances of Spidy dodging gun fire AFTER it's already been fired.  He couldn't do that unless he was fast enough to do so.

There's also multiple instances of Spidy moving so fast that he is untrackable by the human eye.  Additionally, Spidy even while sluggish from being under mind control can move so fast that even Daredevil with his enhanced senses can barely keep track of him.  Seriously, DAREDEVIL of all people and while Spidy is sluggish and slowed down of all things, imagine if he wasn't under mind control and actually trying to blitz DD!

I don't know why people always under-estimate Spidy's speed.  It's one of his greatest powers.  He is fast enough that he can easily be considered a low level speedster and that's more than can be said about Sasuke.


----------



## BAD BD (Dec 8, 2008)

Shpongled said:


> This shows......what?



Spiderman gets put into a coma by looking into Sasuke's eyes.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Dec 8, 2008)

Enclave said:


> Umm, dude.  There are multiple instances of Spidy dodging gun fire AFTER it's already been fired.  He couldn't do that unless he was fast enough to do so.
> 
> There's also multiple instances of Spidy moving so fast that he is untrackable by the human eye.  Additionally, Spidy even while sluggish from being under mind control can move so fast that even Daredevil with his enhanced senses can barely keep track of him.  Seriously, DAREDEVIL of all people and while Spidy is sluggish and slowed down of all things, imagine if he wasn't under mind control and actually trying to blitz DD!
> 
> I don't know why people always under-estimate Spidy's speed.  It's one of his greatest powers.  He is fast enough that he can easily be considered a low level speedster and that's more than can be said about Sasuke.



Daredevil who bats bullets away from him after they have been fired with his billy club.

Seriously. Marvel info can be wrong about stuff so important as the composition of Captain America's shield, it's best to look for oneself at the feats.


----------



## Enclave (Dec 8, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> Spiderman is officially stated by Marvel to be below mach 1.  He's just very agile and has minor precog.  How do you dodge this?



With the number of feats Spidy has to dispute this I say I'd go with the feats.



> Chapter 2
> Chapter 2



So easy.  Just throw up a web shield.  Amaterasu can only burn what it can see, if Spidy puts up a web shield it can only burn that and Spidy will be fine.  It also helps that his webbing is resistant to fire (also it doesn't conduct electricity so Kirin and Sasuke's various Chidori are worthless).  Also it's not like Amaterasu can be spammed, it has a limited number of uses as you likely already know.

Oh and somebody mentioned that Amaterasu would be worthless against Spidy if he's in the Symbiont.  Actually that's not true.  That's a situation actually where Amaterasu might be able to pull a win for Sasuke, the Symbiont is actually quite vulnerable to fire and since Spidys webbing while wearing the symbiont is actually made of the symbiont well it just wouldn't be a good idea for Spidy to try to block Amaterasu with webbing.  However, Spidy hasn't worn the symbiont for ages now so it's a total moot point.


----------



## ZergKage (Dec 8, 2008)

Hahaha

Respect thread Spiderman vs Sasuke in the obd

So the absolute best showings of Spiderman vs the absolute worse showings from Sasuke.


----------



## enzymeii (Dec 8, 2008)

> So easy. Just throw up a web shield. Amaterasu can only burn what it can see, if Spidy puts up a web shield it can only burn that and Spidy will be fine. It also helps that his webbing is resistant to fire (also it doesn't conduct electricity so Kirin and Sasuke's various Chidori are worthless). Also it's not like Amaterasu can be spammed, it has a limited number of uses as you likely already know.



-Amaterasu burns fire
-Kirin destroys mountains


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 8, 2008)

Hmm, I guess he is a bullet timer.  I've always thought it was just spider senses but in that Vermin/GG one he clearly intercepts them after they're fired.  Once again Marvel's stupid stats prove useless...

And he could just use web shields for Amaterasu.  Well I'm convinced.

Edit- Yeah I erased that other post because I decided it was wrong.


----------



## Shpongled (Dec 8, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> Juugo could throw Sasuke fast enough to make a sonic boom.



Lee made "sonic booms" during the chuunin exams, I think it is very clear that Kishi's usage of "sonic booms" are not evident of a characters speed being over mach 1.




> Sasuke has a prediction ability too


Sharingan is limited to what Sasuke can see. Spidey sense is not. Besides that,  Spidey sense is instantaneous, it doesn't waste his energy, and is more effective than sharingan.



> and knowing where a linear projectile is going to go before its fired makes dodging easier.



Multiple projectiles coming from multiple guns within 10 feet, even with precog, is not easy.

What about the instance of Spidey dodging dozens of lasers being guided by computers? That isn't linear.



> Chapter 2
> Chapter 2



This has a large bijuu in mid air at his top speed getting hit by that.

Spidey is faster than killerbee, is more agile than killerbee, can change is projectory in mid air, has his web slinging powers to move him, can create a shield from his web, and is 1/30 the size of that bijuu.

That's how he is going to dodge it.


----------



## Enclave (Dec 8, 2008)

enzymeii said:


> -Amaterasu burns fire



But not Karin 



> -Kirin destroys mountains



Do you think that Kirin would hurt Monkey D. Luffy?  If not then that means it's not going to be getting past Spidys webbing.  That's the beauty of something that doesn't conduct electricity, electric attacks are just stopped dead by it.


----------



## Shpongled (Dec 8, 2008)

Do I need to link the 3 examples I posted already of Spiderman being electrocuted anyways?


----------



## enzymeii (Dec 8, 2008)

> But not Karin



Don't be an asshole.  It was only on her for a second, it burned through her cloak, and then Sasuke stopped it.  Let's be serious and look at its real feats.



> Do you think that Kirin would hurt Monkey D. Luffy? If not then that means it's not going to be getting past Spidys webbing. That's the beauty of something that doesn't conduct electricity, electric attacks are just stopped dead by it.



So now mountains are great conductors of electricity?


----------



## Lubre (Dec 8, 2008)

Spider-Man owns this match,he is just faster,far stronger,smarter and can predict anthing Sasuke will do.

Peter Parker >>>>> Uchiha Sasuke


----------



## HumanWine (Dec 8, 2008)

who's claiming Spiderman is class 100 or FTL?

Dont wank Spiderman like Storm is being wanked in the Storm vs Goku; we dont need anymore fanjizz on OBD's floor. 

Spamming scans wasnt necessary, Spidy has the strength, skill, ability and speed to dominate Saucechild in a close combat fight. Anything more than around 30-50ft gives the Sauce a chance to win via jutsu. 

Also for the record, Spiderman's "spider sense" only warns him of danger in the vagueness of terms. Ignoring the times it has become "plot sense" it doesnt give the exactly source of the threat. So if Saucechild manges to use genjutsu, Spiderman would just complain about his Spider sense tingling when he faces him.........I doubt Spiderman's sense would even go off once inside a genjutsu because its an illusion and Spiderman has lol'd through better ones.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Dec 8, 2008)

enzymeii said:


> Don't be an asshole.  It was only on her for a second, it burned through her cloak, and then Sasuke stopped it.  Let's be serious and look at its real feats.



Real feats huh? Unquantifiable destruction of a toad's gullet, unquantifiable consumption of red fire, and unquantifiable destruction of Hachibi's chakra shroud. As opposed to quantifiably not killing Karin instantly, and quantifiably not killing Killer Bee. Yeah...



> So now mountains are great conductors of electricity?



Not even a mountain. A hollowed out stone structure that Electro or Shocker would destroy as a warm-up.


----------



## Enclave (Dec 8, 2008)

enzymeii said:


> Don't be an asshole.  It was only on her for a second, it burned through her cloak, and then Sasuke stopped it.  Let's be serious and look at its real feats.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Dec 8, 2008)

Kirin does not destroy mountains


----------



## Enclave (Dec 8, 2008)

HumanWine said:


> Also for the record, Spiderman's "spider sense" only warns him of danger in the vagueness of terms. Ignoring the times it has become "plot sense" it doesnt give the exactly source of the threat. So if Saucechild manges to use genjutsu, Spiderman would just complain about his Spider sense tingling when he faces him.........I doubt Spiderman's sense would even go off once inside a genjutsu because its an illusion and Spiderman has lol'd through better ones.




That's what it was when Spider-Man was first being written.  It's evolved considerably since then.


----------



## BAD BD (Dec 8, 2008)

Enclave said:


> But not Karin
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that Kirin would hurt Monkey D. Luffy?  If not then that means it's not going to be getting past Spidys webbing.  That's the beauty of something that doesn't conduct electricity, electric attacks are just stopped dead by it.



Chapter 2
Chapter 2
Chapter 2


----------



## Enclave (Dec 8, 2008)

That counters me how exactly?  Kirin isn't going to be able to get past the web shield just as Kirin wouldn't be able to get past Luffy.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 8, 2008)

No skiboydoggy, your trollish opinion means jack.  The Shocker is not a building buster...

Electro can be pretty beastly if he wants to, but Spiderman has made special suits just for him though.


----------



## enzymeii (Dec 8, 2008)

> It failed to burn through Killer Bee, just hurt him some. It failed to level trees to ashes in moments. It failed to cause any harm to Karin. Seems the only thing it's ever burned quickly was the frog and snakes.



Not relevant.  Sasuke stopped it before it burned Bee, too.  And sure, I'm not saying it turns everything into ashes instantly, but it will eventually.  Spidey's web won't hold for long.



> Far better conductor than webbing. There's various metals in a mountain that conduct electricity. Spidys webbing on the other hand doesn't conduct electricity at all, thus why when he beats the crap out of Electro he wraps his hands in webbing first.


But there has to be a limit to how much electricity the webbing can absorb.  We're talking about enough raw power to level a mountain to the ground, has Electro ever done anything like that?


----------



## skiboydoggy (Dec 8, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> No skiboydoggy, your trollish opinion means jack.  The Shocker is not a building buster...
> 
> Electro can be pretty beastly if he wants to, but Spiderman has made special suits just for him though.


Okay, I was exaggerating, but the Shocker can blow through the stone walls of the Uchiha-structure with ease. Just not on the same scale that Kirin did.


----------



## enzymeii (Dec 8, 2008)

...plus he wouldn't even have time to put up webbing to "block" kirin.  It moves at the speed of light.


----------



## Shpongled (Dec 8, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> Chapter 2
> Chapter 2
> Chapter 2



Where the fuck do you live, the great plains? That isn't a mountain, that's a hollow rock structure. We see them in the fucking structure just before that.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Dec 8, 2008)

enzymeii said:


> ...plus he wouldn't even have time to put up webbing to "block" kirin.  It moves at the speed of light.


A few hundred times the speed of sound is nowhere near lightspeed and is nowhere even near the speed of true lightning bolts. On top of that, lol, precog.


----------



## Shpongled (Dec 8, 2008)

enzymeii said:


> ...plus he wouldn't even have time to put up webbing to "block" kirin.  It moves at the speed of light.



LOLWAT

Please link me to where Kirin was said to travel at the speed of light.

PROTIP: NOT EVEN REAL LIFE LIGHTNING TRAVELS AT THAT SPEED, FUCK TARD.


Jesus christ, Narutards everwhere.


----------



## BAD BD (Dec 8, 2008)

Shpongled said:


> Where the fuck do you live, the great plains? That isn't a mountain, that's a hollow rock structure. We see them in the fucking structure just before that.



They were fighting in the building on top of the structure.

Uchiha Temple




No one has made a counter to genjutsu.


----------



## Enclave (Dec 8, 2008)

enzymeii said:


> ...plus he wouldn't even have time to put up webbing to "block" kirin.  It moves at the speed of light*ning*.



Fixed it for ya.

Also yes, Spidy most certainly could get a web shield up in time.  Thank you spider-sense.

Anyways, Electro hasn't been able to burn through webbing before, I don't see Kirin having a chance to.  Bare in mind, Electro is powerful enough to be considered an Avengers level threat.  The only real reason Spidy can hang with him is thanks to his webbing and intelligence.



BAD BD said:


> No one has made a counter to genjutsu.



Spider-Sense would have him not look Sasuke in the eyes.  Additionally Spidy wears a mask which has his eyes covered, Sasuke would not be able to look Spidy in the eyes thanks to this.

Oh and before you think that Spidy if he isn't looking at Sasuke's eyes would be disadvantaged in his fighting, know that his Spider-Sense has allowed him to fight people while blind before.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Dec 8, 2008)

> plus he wouldn't even have time to put up webbing to "block" kirin. It moves at the speed of light.



Except that, you know, it doesn't.


----------



## Shpongled (Dec 8, 2008)

enzymeii said:


> Not relevant.  Sasuke stopped it before it burned Bee, too.  And sure, I'm not saying it turns everything into ashes instantly, but it will eventually.  Spidey's web won't hold for long.



Yeah, he sets up a web shield, and then MOVES. the shield burns, spidey doesn't.

Or are you going to argue that Sasuke can spam Amaretsu now?



> But there has to be a limit to how much electricity the webbing can absorb.  We're talking about enough raw power to level a mountain to the ground, has Electro ever done anything like that?



Because Hollow rock structure = Mountains guys.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 8, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> They were fighting in the building on top of the structure.
> 
> Uchiha Temple
> 
> ...



Spider-sense has countered illusions before.  My main problem was how he countered MS techniques but web shields seem like a pretty good solution.


----------



## enzymeii (Dec 8, 2008)

> Please link me to where Kirin was said to travel at the speed of light.



Sure thing
Chapter 2



> PROTIP: NOT EVEN REAL LIFE LIGHTNING TRAVELS AT THAT SPEED, FUCK TARD.



Whoa... calm down.  I thought lightning moved at light speed, nvm, I was wrong, it only moves at 93,000 miles per second.  I guess Spidey's got pleeeeenty of time to dodge that, then.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Dec 8, 2008)

amaterasu could burn through spider-man's webs, they're not that strong, plus the moment after they're fired they begin to lose their power.

sasuke's regular fireball jutsu wouldn't burn it though. 

if, spider-man manages not to get caught in genjutsu and lands a hit sasuke's done, but spider-man always stops and talks so he'd probably get caught in genjutsu, that is if sasuke decides to use it off the bat.

i think both could win


----------



## BAD BD (Dec 8, 2008)

Shpongled said:


> LOLWAT
> 
> Please link me to where Kirin was said to travel at the speed of light.
> 
> ...



Chapter 2

He says it travels hundreds times the speed of sound, but real lightning can travel much faster than that.


----------



## BAD BD (Dec 8, 2008)

Enclave said:


> Spider-Sense would have him not look Sasuke in the eyes.



I have never seen spider sense work like that.



> Additionally Spidy wears a mask which has his eyes covered, Sasuke would not be able to look Spidy in the eyes thanks to this.



Like Killerbee...



> Oh and before you think that Spidy if he isn't looking at Sasuke's eyes would be disadvantaged in his fighting, know that his Spider-Sense has allowed him to fight people while blind before.



Yes, but not while in a coma or paralyzed.


----------



## Enclave (Dec 8, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> I have never seen spider sense work like that.



You don't read much Spider-Man, do ya.  It warns him of danger before it happens, even as far as to warn him of the severity of the danger and also the best way to avoid it, this is all before it actually happens by the way, so Spidy would actually look away before Sasuke even tries to use the Genjutsu.


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 8, 2008)

Sabakukyu said:


> Aokiji,
> 
> you are unbelievable,  *did you really watch all those links?* The guy basically showed you that Spidey has every advantage in his fight against Sasuke, just like I try to do, but you are still asking for more proof.
> 
> ...



No I didn't.


----------



## enzymeii (Dec 8, 2008)

...and Spidey would _have to have knowledge_ to not look Sasuke in the eye.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 8, 2008)

how the fuck is kirin going to hit Spiderman? That shit takes like 5 minutes to use. First off, Spidey webs sasukes ugly face and hands and whole body and then proceeds to use him as a punching bag. "nuff said.


----------



## enzymeii (Dec 8, 2008)

Enclave said:


> You don't read much Spider-Man, do ya.  It warns him of danger before it happens, even as far as to warn him of the severity of the danger and also the best way to avoid it, this is all before it actually happens by the way, so Spidy would actually look away before Sasuke even tries to use the Genjutsu.



So... Spiderman spends the whole battle looking away because thats what his spider sense makes him do?


----------



## HumanWine (Dec 8, 2008)

enzymeii said:


> So... Spiderman spends the whole battle looking away because thats what his spider sense makes him do?



pretty much. It'd be kind of hard to avoid all of Sasuke's projectiles while not looking away in a distanced battle but up close, lolstomp Sauce for dinner.


----------



## Shpongled (Dec 8, 2008)

I like how people are ignoring the whole "Spiderman has dealt with better mindfuckers than anyone that is in Naruto" thing that I've posted links to.



> So... Spiderman spends the whole battle looking away because thats what his spider sense makes him do?



Or he just breaks out of it like he has from other mindfuckers, dodges all of the other shit his eyes does, realizes the dangers of his eyes, and just webs his eyes closed.


----------



## enzymeii (Dec 8, 2008)

> Or he just breaks out of it like he has from other mindfuckers, dodges all of the other shit his eyes does, realizes the dangers of his eyes, and just webs his eyes closed.



There's no breaking out of Tsukiyomi- it doesn't take place in real time, rather, it creates an illusion that time has passed.  The instant you see it, you are in it for however long the user wants.


----------



## Lubre (Dec 8, 2008)

about the genjutsu:

1) Spidey has broken from ilusions before

2) One of Spidey most used tatics is web the enemie face,preventing Sasuke from lookigng at him and starting any jutsu


----------



## Shpongled (Dec 8, 2008)

enzymeii said:


> There's no breaking out of Tsukiyomi- it doesn't take place in real time, rather, it creates an illusion that time has passed.  The instant you see it, you are in it for however long the user wants.



In the narutoverse; Spiderman has broken out of moves more powerful than Tsukiyomi that have been boasted to "not be able to be broken out of".


----------



## BAD BD (Dec 8, 2008)

Shpongled said:


> I like how people are ignoring the whole "Spiderman has dealt with better mindfuckers than anyone that is in Naruto" thing that I've posted links to.
> 
> Or he just breaks out of it like he has from other mindfuckers, dodges all of the other shit his eyes does, realizes the dangers of his eyes, and just webs his eyes closed.



Because they don't fuck with his mind they fuck with his body. Genjutsu is akin to depriving the brain of oxygen. Except oxygen is chakra.

And yes he does have a chakra system in the OBD.



Genjutsu effects his senses. Everything he sees and feels is real to him. That might fuck up his spider senses.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Dec 8, 2008)

Sixth senses aren't covered by genjutsu. ^_^


----------



## Shpongled (Dec 8, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> Because they don't fuck with his mind they fuck with his body. Genjutsu is akin to depriving the brain of oxygen. Except oxygen is chakra.



In what region of your ass did you pull this out of?

Besides, it has never shown the capability to kill someone, and if we go with what happened to Kakashi, Spiderman wouldn't take nearly as much damage from it.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 8, 2008)

Toby Macguire ain't beating Sasuke


----------



## Shpongled (Dec 8, 2008)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> Toby Macguire ain't beating Sasuke



What a brilliant argument. Wow, the several links of comic scans showing SPidey outclassing Sasuke in every way, shape and form have been completely and utterly debunked just now.

Oh wait, no they haven't.


----------



## BAD BD (Dec 8, 2008)

Shpongled said:


> In what region of your ass did you pull this out of?
> 
> Besides, it has never shown the capability to kill someone, and if we go with what happened to Kakashi, Spiderman wouldn't take nearly as much damage from it.



When it is said that genjustu changes your chakra flow. 

Chapter 2

got




FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

Chapter 2


----------



## Shpongled (Dec 8, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> When it is said that genjustu changes your chakra flow.
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



You said it stops chakra flow, not changes.

And thanks for the last link with Kisame saying that it breaks down a users spirit, which just contradicts what you said. Spiderman's Willpower has been used to break out of plenty of illusions and mindfucking abilities, even if he couldn't break out of it, he'd survive it in a hell of alot better condition than Sasuke would be from coming out of this.

Besides, CIS is on. Since when does Sasuke just use Tsukiyomi right away?


----------



## BAD BD (Dec 8, 2008)

Shpongled said:


> You said it stops chakra flow, not changes.



Stop...changes...it has the same effect and is not like normal telepathy.



> And thanks for the last link with Kisame saying that it breaks down a users spirit, which just contradicts what you said. Spiderman's Willpower has been used to break out of plenty of illusions and mindfucking abilities, even if he couldn't break out of it, he'd survive it in a hell of alot better condition than Sasuke would be from coming out of this.



Kakashiwas wondering why Itachi didn't kill him. 
Kisame was asking why Kakashi is still alive.

Spiderman can't fight in a coma anyway.



> Besides, CIS is on. Since when does Sasuke just use Tsukiyomi right away?



On a random fodder ninja.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 8, 2008)

Toby Macguire can't help but be defeated by Susano-o and Kirin not to mention any other secret jutsu Sasuke might have with his own MS.

besides, Spiderman is a talker and a joker, Sasuke isn't, he's a planner...while Spiderman is busy cracking jokes about Sasuke's bare chest Sasuke's already got a sure fire way to kill him with one of the aforementioned jutsu.

FYI, those links don't mean shit...battles never play out the same way and feats undergo DRASTIC translation depending on the universe in which they play out.


the way Marvel writers like to exaggerate shit i'd bet Kirin could destroy half of Manhattan.


----------



## Lubre (Dec 8, 2008)

Shpongled said:


> You said it stops chakra flow, not changes.
> 
> And thanks for the last link with Kisame saying that it breaks down a users spirit, which just contradicts what you said. Spiderman's Willpower has been used to break out of plenty of illusions and mindfucking abilities, even if he couldn't break out of it, he'd survive it in a hell of alot better condition than Sasuke would be from coming out of this.
> 
> Besides, CIS is on. Since when does Sasuke just use Tsukiyomi right away?


man just give up,it has been proofed on this entire topic how Spider-Man out-classes Sasuke in every way,they are just negating it,it is kinda sad ,but this discussion was finsihed after the spider-man pics army,we won


----------



## Shpongled (Dec 8, 2008)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> derpdaderpaherp


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 8, 2008)

RB always has such a unique perspective


----------



## enzymeii (Dec 8, 2008)

> In the narutoverse; Spiderman has broken out of moves more powerful than Tsukiyomi that have been boasted to "not be able to be broken out of".



Scan?  Link?  Example in words?


----------



## Shpongled (Dec 8, 2008)

enzymeii said:


> Scan?  Link?  Example in words?



Thanks for proving my point that none of you even took a glance at any of the links I posted.


----------



## enzymeii (Dec 8, 2008)

I read through all of the descriptions and looked at about a fourth of the links.  Still not impressed.  Which one had something equivalent to Tsukiyomi?


----------



## ichimaru17 (Dec 8, 2008)

wtf is this shit


sasuke would not even see spidey cum in his ass 5 times


spidey would web up sasuke on a nearby lamp post, buttsecks him while his camera is on and sells it to fangirls.


oh wait im just being a troll. but that's the truth.


----------



## HumanWine (Dec 8, 2008)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> Toby Macguire Peter Parker can't help but be defeated by Susano-o and Kirin not to mention any other secret jutsu Sasuke might have with his own MS.


Way to make shit up. Saucechild has not shown the ability to use Susanoo and the "might have" fluff is fanfic. Also, Kirin takes time and katons create. lol at Sasuke firing Katons  in the air while Spiderman is blitzing him.


~RAGING BONER~ said:


> besides, Spiderman is a talker and a joker, Sasuke isn't, he's a *planner.*..while Spiderman is busy cracking jokes about Sasuke's bare chest Sasuke's already got a sure fire way to kill him with one of the aforementioned jutsu.


1.) Sasuke is a planner? 
2.)Spiderman cracks jokes while he lolstomping. Read a Spiderman comic. 


~RAGING BONER~ said:


> FYI, those links don't mean shit...battles never play out the same way and feats undergo DRASTIC translation depending on the universe in which they play out.


Translation: Im going to ignore any and all of Spiderman's feats because feats do not mean anything when a character is thrown into a hypothetical battle. His feats only matter in his comics.



~RAGING BONER~ said:


> the way Marvel writers like to exaggerate shit i'd bet Kirin could destroy half of Manhattan.



Proof or GTFO


----------



## Shpongled (Dec 8, 2008)

enzymeii said:


> Which one had something equivalent to Tsukiyomi?



Under willpower, the links arent great, but i'll link to the villains wiki on marvel wiki and basically sum it up.

this pic)

Basically, this dude drains people mentally to the point of death. He basically puts him in a vivid illusion while slowly killing him, but spidey breaks out of the illusion and his draining ability.

It's essentially a battle of will, and if he lost he was dead.


In the first set of links under durability, that too could be considered a mental test. Spidey is basically forced to relive every fight he has ever gone through, with no rest, or anything, as well as every climatic point in his superhero career, essentially what Itachi forced Sasuke to go through with the Uchiha Massacre again.



Considering the fact that Tsukiyomi has never shown the capacity to kill, to assume it can is a no limits fallacy. So lets say that Spidey couldn't break out of Tsukiyomi, and goes through the same thing that Kakashi or anyone else has gone through. He's shown both the willpower and durability to survive what Kakashi several times over.

Frankly Sasuke has a better chance kiting Spiderman than using Tsukiyomi, because it won't kill him, and it won't weaken him enough. It will do more to Sasuke than it will do to Spiderman.


----------



## BAD BD (Dec 8, 2008)

Keyword slowly

Genjutsu works in an instant.


----------



## enzymeii (Dec 8, 2008)

Link's not working...
And Kakashi _survived_ Tsukiyomi, he even trash talked to Itachi a little afterwards.  However, he had collapsed on the water.  I'm sure Spidey would _survive_, he'd just be mentally and spiritually drained and get blitzed to death shortly afterwards.

Also, _there is no breaking Tsukiyomi without Sharingan_.  It's a non-real time illusion.  There's absolutely no chance to break it because it happens all at once.


----------



## enzymeii (Dec 8, 2008)

Here, I was looking at the OBD wiki, and Spidey is stated to much slower than Sasuke
this pic
this pic
And Sasuke's profile is a bit strange, because it states he is about "half the speed of sound", while Itachi, who he was going toe to toe with, is "likely super sonic".
this pic


----------



## BAD BD (Dec 8, 2008)

This is probably the best calc done for the narutoverse

Sakura and Karin (A thread discussion about these two girls)


----------



## Shpongled (Dec 8, 2008)

enzymeii said:


> Here, I was looking at the OBD wiki, and Spidey is stated to much slower than Sasuke
> this pic
> this pic
> And Sasuke's profile is a bit strange, because it states he is about "half the speed of sound", while Itachi, who he was going toe to toe with, is "likely super sonic".
> this pic


You're seriously using the OBD wiki as evidence:rofl:rofl:rofl

And you're right, I forgot about that fact on Tsukiyomi, he wouldn't be able to break out of it, but he wouldn't be anywhere near the state that Kakashi was in. For fucking sakes, did you even read anything else or look at anything I linked? His durability far outranks anything seen in Naruto. He's gotten building dropped on him, fought through everything he's ever been through in consecutive battles, been electrocuted, been blown up, been shot with weapons that instantaneously killed normal humans and was barely even DAZED by it, been punched by a pissed off Hulk, etc, etc, etc


----------



## Shpongled (Dec 8, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> This is probably the best calc done for the narutoverse
> 
> Sakura and Karin (A thread discussion about these two girls)



Thanks for just putting Sasuke in the grave in terms of speed.


----------



## Enclave (Dec 9, 2008)

enzymeii said:


> So... Spiderman spends the whole battle looking away because thats what his spider sense makes him do?



He just has to not look Sasuke in the eyes and since he's fully capable of fighting blind I don't see how not looking him in the eyes would be at all a disadvantage.


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 9, 2008)

enzymeii said:


> Here, I was looking at the OBD wiki, and Spidey is stated to much slower than Sasuke
> In Honor of Naruto 427...TEAM GAI IS BRINGING SEXY BACK



Only in movement speed, not reaction speed



> In Honor of Naruto 427...TEAM GAI IS BRINGING SEXY BACK
> And Sasuke's profile is a bit strange, because it states he is about "half the speed of sound", while Itachi, who he was going toe to toe with, is "likely super sonic".
> In Honor of Naruto 427...TEAM GAI IS BRINGING SEXY BACK



I was taking into account the fact that Itachi was sick and dying during his fight with Sauce.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 9, 2008)

> He just has to not look Sasuke in the eyes and since he's fully capable of fighting blind I don't see how not looking him in the eyes would be at all a disadvantage.


How much concentration would that take on his part though. Also what level is Spiderman at currently? I stopped following it for obvious reasons.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Dec 9, 2008)

Spidey's spider-sense is linked to his reflexes, unless he conciously overrides the decision, he'll dodge automatically. So it wouldn't take much concentration at all


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 9, 2008)

Spiderman eaaaaaasly outmaneuvers just about anyone from narutoverse.

If computer level reactors with lasers can't hit him, Sasuke isn't gonna know what hit him untill he's hanging in a web upside down.
Spiderman punches him *once* and his head flies off.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 9, 2008)

> Spidey's spider-sense is linked to his reflexes, unless he conciously overrides the decision, he'll dodge automatically. So it wouldn't take much concentration at all



I mean fighting with his eyes closed, not just evading attacks.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 9, 2008)

even so. Closing his eyes has like zero difrence on his dodging skills.
He probably needs them to attack, but then again, he could just use webs.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 31, 2008)

Yup Spidey can PROBABLY dodge Sasuke's attacks but has any1 considered the possibility of Amaterasu? How he gonna dodge that? It instantly appears on the opponents bodie


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Dec 31, 2008)

FlyingThunderGod1 said:


> Yup Spidey can PROBABLY dodge Sasuke's attacks but has any1 considered the possibility of Amaterasu? How he gonna dodge that? It instantly appears on the opponents bodie



6th sense also Amaterasu is close ranged according to the DB2,that means (0-5m),the chakra for Amaterasu just travels at some speed.


----------



## Csdabest (Jan 1, 2009)

Spidey Punch runs into a Chidori Negashi rendering Spidey useless
uses web chidori negashi fries it off
Spidey throws a pole at him. Sasuke shunshin past it and slices Spidey 8 times in a mere instant. thing is. Sasuke aiming to kill.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jan 1, 2009)

LOL at Sasuke putting up a Nagashi before Spidey's punch connects, LOL I SAY, LOL


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 1, 2009)

If I see another bumped thread, I swear! 

Spiderman sprays web in Sasuke's face and then rips it off.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 1, 2009)

Lol at Nagashi having any effect whatsoever.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jan 1, 2009)

You hear that Csdabest?

Do you?

We all say LOL to you!

LOL IS WHAT WE SAY!


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 1, 2009)

> Spidey Punch runs into a Chidori Negashi rendering Spidey useless
> uses web chidori negashi fries it off
> Spidey throws a pole at him. Sasuke shunshin past it and slices Spidey 8 times in a mere instant. thing is. Sasuke aiming to kill.





> LOL at Sasuke putting up a Nagashi before Spidey's punch connects, LOL I SAY, LOL





> Lol at Nagashi having any effect whatsoever.





Azure Flame Kite said:


> You hear that Csdabest?
> 
> Do you?
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtS7KM8rV-s[/YOUTUBE]​
Just to make sure he can hear it.


----------



## Vault (Jan 1, 2009)

Lol what i rmeember spidey lifting a train and dances around machine gun fire 

1 punch from him is all thats needs


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 1, 2009)

I remember spidey outspeeding outmaneuvering and outpowering fucking EXTREMIS IRON MAN!


----------



## Bleeding Mascara (Jan 1, 2009)

I'd say Sasuke with the new Mangekyou'd burn Spiderman to a crisp!


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jan 1, 2009)

I was going to neg you, but C.C. is too hot for a red rep bar.


----------



## RoomBurnerZ (Jan 1, 2009)

Fried arachnid is too much for sauce to handle


----------



## CraftyOrchid (Jan 2, 2009)

Lool. Sasuke with his Sharingan


----------



## WarriorS (Jan 2, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> I remember spidey outspeeding outmaneuvering and outpowering fucking EXTREMIS IRON MAN!



Wait, when was this? The only time I remember them fighting was Civil War, and he never _outpowered_ Iron Man. He got in a few shots, but outpowered is a gross overstatement; hell, they never really tested their strength against one another. Their fight in OMD wasn't really much of a fight, either.

And outmaneuvered... You guys talk like he's moving so well that he can't be hit. He's using _precognition_, which doesn't seem to help as much against things like punches, since I can remember him getting jacked in the face more than a few times. Edit: Hilariously enough, the comic in which Spidey outmaneuvers Iron Man (Dodges all his blasts) is the same in which he's completely destroyed by _Jester_ and _Jack O' Lantern_. The "Conservation of Ninjutsu" principle works with Spider-Man when it comes to "Speed of Attack": The slower it is, apparently the more likely it is to hit.

Considering the Narutoverse is quickly becoming faster and faster, I think Spidey is going to have a lot more trouble than you guys are giving him credit for, even if he does win.


----------



## The Killstrike (Jan 2, 2009)

Spiderman loses this badly. He isn't as fast as Sasuke. He isn't going to be tanking Amaterasu, Kirin, Tsuyomi, and some more of Sasuke's attacks. It's pretty clear Sasuke wins here. It's just people don't want to accept and bring up jobbing feats.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 2, 2009)

WarriorS said:


> Wait, when was this? The only time I remember them fighting was Civil War, and he never _outpowered_ Iron Man. He got in a few shots, but outpowered is a gross overstatement; hell, they never really tested their strength against one another. Their fight in OMD wasn't really much of a fight, either.



Outmusceling and outmaneuvering in hand to hand Iron Man


----------



## WarriorS (Jan 2, 2009)

That's fucking _What If: Back in Black_. That's not a _real _comic (on multiple levels). If we are starting to use _What If?_s as canon showings, Wolverine is more manipulative than Mephisto and can defeat Infinity Gauntlet Thanos.

That's a door we do _not_ want to open, my friend.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 2, 2009)

It's the first glimpse of pre-BND spider-man I've had in months, and By God this is going to be canon.

Also, it's perfectly within reason.




And btw, wolverine was hardly more manipulative than mephisto.


----------



## WarriorS (Jan 2, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> It's the first glimpse of pre-BND spider-man I've had in months, and By God this is going to be canon.
> 
> Also, it's perfectly within reason.



It's not canon because we've seen that Iron Man has countermeasures to deal with Spidey in _Civil War_, when he took on him, that girl (I can't remember who it was) and Luke Cage. He was using _his own_ Spidey Sense and turned it around on Spider-Man. I mean, shit, if that's not the pinnacle of "I can beat you", I don't know what is.

Plus, I'm an Iron Man fan and think that's complete bullshit that he can say "I'm probably stronger than you, too!" and get it accepted. For some reason, everyone is willing to discount his low showings (Getting punched by street-level metas like Daredevil and Captain America) but are perfectly willing to allow his highest showings without question. Double standard, I say.



> And btw, wolverine was hardly more manipulative than mephisto.



Are you kidding? He got Mephisto killed, and then tricked Thanos into position to be actually hurt by his claws. I mean, Mephisto failed in the original comic, and Wolverine succeeded!


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 2, 2009)

Wolverine more manipulative than Mephisto? Ha. Hahaha. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

*takes deep breath*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## ZergKage (Jan 3, 2009)

Banhammer said:
			
		

> I remember spidey outspeeding outmaneuvering and outpowering fucking EXTREMIS IRON MAN!



You should switch the characters around.


*Spoiler*: __ 















Using What if comics as canon....shame on you.


----------



## Enclave (Jan 3, 2009)

To be fair, the only reason Spidy was so humiliated by Stark in that instance was because Stark himself was using the spider-sense (something he no longer has by the way)


----------



## ZergKage (Jan 3, 2009)

Enclave said:
			
		

> To be fair, the only reason Spidy was so humiliated by Stark in that instance was because Stark himself was using the spider-sense (something he no longer has by the way)



So? Could all of Spiderman foes say the same thing? "Oh, the only reason Spiderman beat me is because he has a spider sense." 

Anyways it wasnt that more than the fact that he could play with Spidermans Spider sense. But its not like hes never fought without it or ignored it completely and dove into danger.

This is how a fight between Spiderman and Ironman should go.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jan 3, 2009)

ZergKage said:


> So? Could all of Spiderman foes say the same thing? "Oh, the only reason Spiderman beat me is because he has a spider sense."
> 
> Anyways it wasnt that more than the fact that he could play with Spidermans Spider sense. But its not like hes never fought without it or ignored it completely and dove into danger.
> 
> This is how a fight between Spiderman and Ironman should go.


A fight between Spiderman and Ironman is based on Ironman stealing the Symbiote exclusive ability to screw up the spider-sense and jacking it up? lolwut
It's pretty clear that Spidey should have nailed Ironman with that first webshot.


----------



## SasukeUchiha05 (Jan 3, 2009)

Sasuke would rapestomp him easily


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 3, 2009)

That was spiderman not letting go like he did with OMD What If?. Also, it's not Iron Man's strength and speed in  question, but is ability with his Iron Spider Sense, that won the day.


----------



## Itachi2000 (Jan 3, 2009)

Firelord>Sasuke
*Spiderman ko'ed firelord therefore he's HERALD LEVEL*


----------



## WarriorS (Jan 3, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> That was spiderman not letting go like he did with OMD What If?. Also, it's not Iron Man's strength and speed in  question, but is ability with his Iron Spider Sense, that won the day.



And Wolverine apparently wasn't playing up to his potential in _Infinity Gauntlet_. I don't care how much Spidey "isn't holding back", he's not stronger than Iron Man. Like he's the only fucking Superhero that has to pull his punches or something; I'm sure Iron Man really wants to tear his head off with his next punch. If there is one good thing that was brought about by OMD (and I hesitate to say there was anything good about OMD), is that he was brought down to the level he's _supposed_ to be at.

In the end, he's supposed to be a damned Street-Level Meta. That's what he's always been, and raising him up like people is turning Spidey into something he really isn't. We've seen Captain America clock him in the face by distracting him with his damned shield, but no one will mention _that_ in any thread...

And I apologize if I sound frustrated, but I'm frankly tired of this bullshit with Spider-Man. People act like he's fucking invincible, that he's dodging lasers because he's "just that fast" and not because he knows where the laser is going to be beforehand, and that he's smart enough to cure cancer, all while ignoring his stupid mistakes and low showings.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 3, 2009)

DON'T YOU EVER TAKE THAT TONE WITH PRE-BND SPIDER MAN EVER AGAIN, YOU HEAR ME YOUNG MAN?


----------



## Itachi2000 (Jan 3, 2009)

WarriorS said:


> And Wolverine apparently wasn't playing up to his potential in _Infinity Gauntlet_. I don't care how much Spidey "isn't holding back", he's not stronger than Iron Man. Like he's the only fucking Superhero that has to pull his punches or something; I'm sure Iron Man really wants to tear his head off with his next punch. If there is one good thing that was brought about by OMD (and I hesitate to say there was anything good about OMD), is that he was brought down to the level he's _supposed_ to be at.
> 
> In the end, he's supposed to be a damned Street-Level Meta. That's what he's always been, and raising him up like people is turning Spidey into something he really isn't. We've seen Captain America clock him in the face by distracting him with his damned shield, but no one will mention _that_ in any thread...
> 
> And I apologize if I sound frustrated, but I'm frankly tired of this bullshit with Spider-Man. People act like he's fucking invincible, that he's dodging lasers because he's "just that fast" and not because he knows where the laser is going to be beforehand, and that he's smart enough to cure cancer, all while ignoring his stupid mistakes and low showings.



can sasuke dodge bullet at point blank nope kishi stated Bullet> Naruto ninja
and Spiderman is Bullet timer therefore Spiderman speed>>>>> Sasuke
add his spidersense and his untouchable.

1 hit from spiderman = dead sasuke(he's durability is sh** compared to spidey)


----------



## Hale (Jan 3, 2009)

can sasuke dodge bullet at point blank nope kishi stated Bullet> Naruto ninja
and Spiderman is Bullet timer therefore Spiderman speed>>>>> Sasuke
add his spidersense and his untouchable.

This statement makes me want to cry, Kishi also stated haku was light speed in the databooks


----------



## ZergKage (Jan 3, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:
			
		

> A fight between Spiderman and Ironman is based on Ironman stealing the Symbiote exclusive ability to screw up the spider-sense and jacking it up? lolwut
> It's pretty clear that Spidey should have nailed Ironman with that first webshot.



No its not a symbiote exclusive ability. Green goblin has also made a dust that messed around with the spidersense and his clones are also immune to his spider sense. Iirc Morlun, Shanthra and Ezekiel were also immune to the spider sense. 

And yes this is the way a fight between Spiderman and Ironman should be.  Even with a working spider sense Ironman should work over spiderman like he did here. The only difference is that the fight might last a little bit longer. 

And no its not clear. He might have hit him with the first punch he threw(maybe if he didnt yell) but besides that tony did just fine. Jesus people act like Spiderman is untouchable.


----------



## WarriorS (Jan 3, 2009)

Itachi2000 said:


> can sasuke dodge bullet at point blank nope kishi stated Bullet> Naruto ninja
> and Spiderman is Bullet timer therefore Spiderman speed>>>>> Sasuke
> add his spidersense and his untouchable.
> 
> 1 hit from spiderman = dead sasuke(he's durability is sh** compared to spidey)



Okay, this is _so_ stupid on so many different levels...

1) Spidey isn't a "Bullet-timer". He is able to do what he does due to limited precognition. He's not outright fast enough to simply dodge bullets fired at him, he simply just isn't there by the time they are fired. I've seen all of one comic where he dodged a bullet at the last second; all others, he's 

2) Spider-Man's speed is _*not*_ greater than Sasuke's. You're an idiot if you think so. Sasuke's moving past the speed of sound (If we go by what Killer Bee is able to move and consider that Sasuke didn't have problems keeping up with him, KB was simply a superior swordsman); Spider-Man's been shown to go 50, maybe 60 miles per hour (He was running alongside a car at the time). Swinging he can go much faster... but not close to the speed of sound. I'd wager not even half that. He has excellent reactions... but considering the speed-boost Sasuke (and the entire Narutoverse at this point), Sasuke would have to have reactions that allowed for him to react to things while moving at supersonic speeds. Add in Sharingan, and Sasuke's probably the faster all around.

3) Sasuke theoretically could as long as it's a pistol round (Which he can actually outrun), but he'd be boned if it were your average rifle round. Kishi _never_ stated Bullet > Ninjas. He said it wouldn't fit the setting, that's all. Considering they are almost impossible to hit at the speeds they be moving at for any one, why bother? Hell, it's not like Spidey dodges bullets out of reflex; he's already moved before the shot has gone off.

4) Sasuke's durability might not stand up to Spider-Man's strength... but then again, his own durability won't stand up well to Sasuke's weapons. Kusanagi will still slice and dice him if he gets a hit.

In all honesty, I'm starting to change my mind due to Zetta's calcs on Killer Bee. Spidey can only react so many times and only so fast; Sasuke's speed might be enough to over take him if he really is traveling at supersonic levels. It's not like Spidey hasn't been nailed by guys slower than him, and even a few of the basic Ninja jutsus (Bunshin, Kawarimi) might give Sasuke the opening he needs.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 3, 2009)

> but then again, his own durability won't stand up well to Sasuke's weapons. Kusanagi will still slice and dice him if he gets a hit.



A guy that's taken poundings from the Hulk is gonna get hurt by a generic sword.


----------



## bushy brows jutsu (Jan 3, 2009)

Sasuke wins this battle due to speed alone


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 3, 2009)

No he doesn't.


----------



## WarriorS (Jan 3, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> A guy that's taken poundings from the Hulk is gonna get hurt by a generic sword.



If he can take poundings from the Hulk, why does he even bother dodging bullets?


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jan 3, 2009)

WarriorS said:


> If he can take poundings from the Hulk, why does he even bother dodging bullets?


Because both hurt like shit?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 3, 2009)

Same reason Superman tanks them instead of using his superspeed to disarm the gunman before he even fires. Because it's more awesome that way.


----------



## WarriorS (Jan 3, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Same reason Superman tanks them instead of using his superspeed to disarm the gunman before he even fires. *Because it's more awesome that way*.



Okay, I laughed at that one, and not in a condescending way. Thank you. 

But seriously, I'm almost sure we've seen Spidey get shot before. Sometime during JMS's run, I think. I don't see why the Kusanagi won't cut him bullets still go through him.


----------



## ZergKage (Jan 3, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:
			
		

> A guy that's taken poundings from the Hulk is gonna get hurt by a generic sword.


 Holy shit! This mean i can start saying Daredevil hits harder than Hulk since he has knocked Spiderman out right?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 3, 2009)

Not unless you're willing to ignore PIS.


----------



## ZergKage (Jan 3, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:
			
		

> Not unless you're willing to ignore PIS.



Wait Spiderman taking hits from the Hulk is *not* PIS but Spiderman getting knocked out by Daredevil *is* PIS??


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 3, 2009)

Depends mainly on precedent. Whichever one came second is PIS.


----------



## ZergKage (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm done, you're making yourself look bad enough. Someone else can have my sloppy seconds.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 3, 2009)

I accept your concession of my superiority. You're not the first to fall before my awesomely awesome logic of awesomeness.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 3, 2009)

Ew. Someone please save the thread now.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jan 4, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Ew. Someone please save the thread now.


Just post an awesome pic or something.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jan 4, 2009)

Against current Sasuke IC-B I'd say it's a tough fight since he's lost the curse seal, the accelerated healing, and does not seem able to summon snakes anymore. Still, from the 8 tail fight he does still seem able to parry and or deal with physically powerful opponents, and previously showed competant sword and hand to hand skills. Couple that with Amaretsu, chidori varients, and perhaps using chakra in the feet or some such shit for contending with the webbing, and it's rough. I also don't particually care about gay speed comments of unquantifible, wank, or underating, and would rather pay a two bit whore then get into a repetitive pointless retarded discussion on the matter.  So yean, Spider-man would also probably have hard time as he should not directly look at Sasuke's eye at any point in the fight, which he'd know from Spider-sense. Namely, being caught in most genjutsu's would be pointless, assuming we presume them to work despite the lack of chakra. However, Sasuke's does have the odd one that's more "collapse a bitch". meh. Would be interesint to read as a fight, not sure who would win against current versions IC-B.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 4, 2009)

Spidey is fast enough to dodge bullets without precog - there are multiple scans in his respect thread that prove this, showing him dodging/intercepting them after they were fired.


----------



## superbatman86 (Jan 5, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Spidey is fast enough to dodge bullets without precog - there are multiple scans in his respect thread that prove this, showing him dodging/intercepting them after they were fired.


Except those scans are woefully out numbered by the times peak humans have punched him in the face.


----------



## Tiocfaidh ?r l? (Jan 5, 2009)

Spiderman rapes unless speed is equalized.  Then Sasuke wins by Ameratsu


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 6, 2009)

I'll say it again: Sasuke is too smexy to lose.


----------



## enzymeii (Jan 6, 2009)

Is this still up?  Sasuke kills him effortlessly with Tsukiyomi.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 6, 2009)

The Anti-Existence said:


> I'll say it again: Sasuke is too smexy to lose.


----------



## Stan Lee (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Thor wasn't trying to kill Parker.


----------



## enzymeii (Jan 6, 2009)

Seriously, give Sasuke someone higher tier in marvel.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 6, 2009)

Kal-El said:


> I'm pretty sure Thor wasn't trying to kill Parker.



He missed spiderman and hit sasuke


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 6, 2009)

Are people really pretending that Spider-Man is faster then he really is because he has three feats throughout his 40+ year history where he dodges A bullet? It's no better than Sasuke doing 50 things when an explosion happens.


----------



## WarriorS (Jan 6, 2009)

Carsul said:


> Spiderman rapes unless speed is equalized.  Then Sasuke wins by Ameratsu



I'm sorry, but I needed to address the retard here who tried to neg me without knowing what the fuck he's talking about.

Read the Metadome sometime. We've determined that Killer Bee is supersonic by a wide margin (I think Mach 1.7 is the accepted figure?). Sasuke was able to keep up and parry Killer Bee; he didn't lose because Bee was outright faster than him. Hell, if Sasuke is right at supersonic, he'd get completely fucked up by Bee without a chance. But he managed to hold his ground. He's _easily_ supersonic.

Now, for those of you who don't know, Killer Bee is fast enough to simply _outrun_ pistol bullets; not rifle bullets, but definitely pistol bullets by a wide margin. Not just dodge. _*Outrun*_.

So please, shut the fuck up.

Spider-Man's reaction times are fast... but he still gets tagged by people. It doesn't help that he's at a lower power level since OMD. But even at full power, it seems more and more that he could not hope to beat Sasuke. His webs don't move fast enough to _catch_ Sasuke, without even considering the fact that Sharingan would help him dodge anyways. You're talking about someone with most of Spidey's powers (Precog, Wall-sticking, insane reactions and agility), with a half-dozen others (Supersonic speed, illusions, elemental powers).


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jan 6, 2009)

Erm... Didn't we determine that Killer Bee was supersonic a lot because he WAS blitzing the shit out of Saucechild?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 6, 2009)

> You're talking about someone with most of Spidey's powers (Precog, Wall-sticking, insane reactions and agility), with a half-dozen others (Supersonic speed, illusions, elemental powers).



Sasuke doesn't have precog. 



enzymeii said:


> Seriously, give Sasuke someone higher tier in marvel.



You mean like Emma Frost?


----------



## WarriorS (Jan 6, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> Erm... Didn't we determine that Killer Bee was supersonic a lot because he WAS blitzing the shit out of Saucechild?



No, they managed to find a timeframe for his movements during the fight due to some frames where we see Juugo falling. Gravity being a constant made the fall time measurable.

And he wasn't blitzing the shit out of Sasuke as much as his swordsmanship was absolutely ridiculous. I didn't take his beating of Sasuke as being due to speed, but absolutely outclassing him with skill.



Onomatopoeia said:


> Sasuke doesn't have precog.



Sharingan has _limited_ precognition, but it's still precog. It'll be good enough for someone who isn't fighting Dream Girl.



> You mean like Emma Frost?



That'd be fun... if you like seeing Sasuke forced to castrate himself.


----------



## enzymeii (Jan 6, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Sasuke doesn't have precog.



What the fuck do you call this then?
Suggesting? Heavens no



> You mean like Emma Frost?



Doesn't she just turn her skin into diamond?  I can't remember her other powers.  If thats it, she falls to speed and/or Tsukiyomi.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 6, 2009)

enzymeii said:


> Doesn't she just turn her skin into diamond?  I can't remember her other powers.  If thats it, she falls to speed and/or Tsukiyomi.


----------



## enzymeii (Jan 6, 2009)

Hm... a little unfair making Sasuke go up against a psychic. Arguably, she could take down _any_ physically oriented fighter (unless Sasuke could just use MS before she did anything).  How about Carnage?


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 6, 2009)

enzymeii said:


> Hm... a little unfair making Sasuke go up against a psychic. Arguably, she could take down _any_ physically oriented fighter (unless Sasuke could just use MS before she did anything).  How about Carnage?






The OBD has been funny for me lately.


----------



## enzymeii (Jan 6, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> The OBD has been funny for me lately.



:repstorm
fuck-a-you I'm postin it


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 6, 2009)

enzymeii said:


> What the fuck do you call this then?
> _link_



Stylised guessing. 



> Doesn't she just turn her skin into diamond?  I can't remember her other powers.  If thats it, she falls to speed and/or Tsukiyomi.



Yes, and she's a telepath with enough skill to beat a wielder of the Phoenix Force in a psychic battle.


----------



## Itachi2000 (Jan 7, 2009)

WarriorS said:


> Okay, this is _so_ stupid on so many different levels...
> 
> 1) Spidey isn't a "Bullet-timer". He is able to do what he does due to limited precognition. He's not outright fast enough to simply dodge bullets fired at him, he simply just isn't there by the time they are fired. I've seen all of one comic where he dodged a bullet at the last second; all others, he's



Dodging machine gun fire at point blank right!!



> 2) Spider-Man's speed is _*not*_ greater than Sasuke's. You're an idiot if you think so. Sasuke's moving past the speed of sound (If we go by what Killer Bee is able to move and consider that Sasuke didn't have problems keeping up with him, KB was simply a superior swordsman); Spider-Man's been shown to go 50, maybe 60 miles per hour (He was running alongside a car at the time). Swinging he can go much faster... but not close to the speed of sound. I'd wager not even half that. He has excellent reactions... but considering the speed-boost Sasuke (and the entire Narutoverse at this point), Sasuke would have to have reactions that allowed for him to react to things while moving at supersonic speeds. Add in Sharingan, and Sasuke's probably the faster all around.


Too many flaws in your statement first he is not sound speed killerbee maybe, sasuke no the only reason sasuke managed to dodge killerbee Number  
because*killerbee is moving in a straight line even sasuke commented on his speed that he was really fast but i doubt it sound speed so no he just managed to react to it with his hax sharingan and thats it i repeat he managed to react in time because of his sharingan and killlerbee is only fast in straight attack hell even Spiderman can dodge killerbee with his spidersense*



> 3) Sasuke *theoretically* could as long as it's a pistol round (Which he can actually outrun), but he'd be boned if it were your average rifle round. Kishi _never_ stated Bullet > Ninjas. He said it wouldn't fit the setting, that's all. Considering they are almost impossible to hit at the speeds they be moving at for any one, why bother? Hell, it's not like Spidey dodges bullets out of reflex; he's already moved before the shot has gone off.


allow me to explain that to you kishi *stated that bullet is faster kunai*
which still capable of killing a ninja here's a scenario for you think carefully who's going to survive here:
a sniper shoots spiderman in the *back* let say 200m is the distance spidey is unware that someone is going to shoot him but with his spidersense he is able to dodge it like precog now replace spiderman with current sasuke except that he's aware that someone is going to shoot him but he doesnt know where and he sharingan is on can he dodge a sniper bullet coming from his back?remember sharingan can only predict a movement on where it can see and given killerbee managed to surprise sasuke to the point that he got hit by him then no sasuke will die by a sniper bullet to the back.


> 4) Sasuke's durability might not stand up to Spider-Man's strength... but then again, his own durability won't stand up well to Sasuke's weapons. Kusanagi will still slice and dice him if he gets a hit.


Glad you understand he's durability is sh** compare to spidey. Now about that kusanagi you see there was this guy who has an ADAMANTIUM BONE CLAW and he's also a better ninja than sasuke, he killed 50,000 ninja within 24 hour and yet he still couldnt land a hit with spiderman what makes you think sasuke can do better?


> In all honesty, I'm starting to change my mind due to Zetta's calcs on Killer Bee. Spidey can only react so many times and only so fast; Sasuke's speed might be enough to over take him if he really is traveling at supersonic levels. It's not like Spidey hasn't been nailed by guys slower than him, and even a few of the basic Ninja jutsus (Bunshin, Kawarimi) might give Sasuke the opening he needs.


for the last time Sasuke is not Supersonic in terms of speed killerbee maybe but not sasuke i repeat THE ONLY REASON HE MANAGED TO DODGE NUMBER EIGHT IS BECAUSE KILLERBEE IS MOVING IN STRAIGHT LINE SASUKE ONLY MANAGED TO REACT IN TIME WITH HIS HAX SHARINGAN HELL EVEN SPIDEY CAN DODGE KILLERBEE ATTACK AND HE WONT BE CAUGHT UNWARE UNLIKE SOME HAX WIELDING EYE EMO WHO NEVER ACCOMPLISH ANYTHING


----------



## ZergKage (Jan 7, 2009)

Itachi2000 said:
			
		

> Glad you understand he's durability is sh** compare to spidey. *Now about that kusanagi you see there was this guy who has an ADAMANTIUM BONE CLAW and he's also a better ninja than sasuke, he killed 50,000 ninja within 24 hour and yet he still couldnt land a hit with spiderman what makes you think sasuke can do better?*



So i'm sitting here just waiting for Kung Faux to load and i see the bolded....

ZergKage presents!!! Wolverine landing a hit on Spiderman!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 









I swear i should start a disrepect thread for Spiderman. It would just be him getting hitKO'd by people slower than him. Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2009)

You've also presented the little part where he says "I let him tackle me" and when wolverine states spidey would snap his adamanitum laced neck, so... no.


----------



## Itachi2000 (Jan 7, 2009)

> So i'm sitting here just waiting for Kung Faux to load and i see the bolded....
> 
> ZergKage presents!!! Wolverine landing a hit on Spiderman!!!
> 
> ...


here's a flaw to that 
First Pic stated By Spiderman "I let him Tackle me" (Part of his plan the only way to end their battle big difference)
Then here's the good part ZergKage read it because its going to surprise you logan stated it
*Wolverine: WE BOTH KNOW THE ONLY WAY FOR YOU TO BEAT ME IS FOR YOU TO USE ALL YOUR STRENGTH-- AND SNAP MY NECK BANG YOU WIN*
Logan said Spiderman can break his ADAMANTIUM Skull with his full strength if he's not too chicken to do it and i seriously doubt he's lying
here's a conclusion for you thanks for the post by the way
BLOODLUSTED SPIDERMAN AT FULL STRENGTH CAN BREAK ADAMANTIUM AS STATED BY LOGAN HIMSELF AND WE BOTH KNOW ADAMANTIUM>KUSANAGI
 *SPIDERMAN WILL BREAK SAUSUKE KUSANAGI WITH HIS TWO HANDS*


----------



## ZergKage (Jan 7, 2009)

Banhammer said:
			
		

> You've also presented the little part where he says "I let him tackle me" and when wolverine states spidey would snap his adamanitum laced neck, so... no.





			
				Itachi2000 said:
			
		

> here's a flaw to that
> First Pic stated By Spiderman "I let him Tackle me" (Part of his plan the only way to end their battle big difference)
> Then here's the good part ZergKage read it because its going to surprise you logan stated it
> Wolverine: WE BOTH KNOW THE ONLY WAY FOR YOU TO BEAT ME IS FOR YOU TO USE ALL YOUR STRENGTH-- AND SNAP MY NECK BANG YOU WIN
> ...



First. Itachi, you stated above that *Wolverine has never touched Spiderman*. Never. I showed you differently. If the only way for Spiderman to get close enough to Wolverine is by letting him tackle him then you should seriously think about how fast you really think he is.

Second. Thats one authors take on it. Weather or not he could do it is never seen. If you wanna go around stating this as fact anyone will just asked you for a scan of it actually happening. Who knows....Ban might have a _What if _were this actually happens....he might even try and play it off as canon.

What about the other 2 scans? Wolverine is able to "touch" Spiderman. Doesnt this never happen??


----------



## Spectre (Jan 7, 2009)

ZergKage said:


> First. Itachi, you stated above that *Wolverine has never touched Spiderman*. Never. I showed you differently. If the only way for Spiderman to get close enough to Wolverine is by letting him tackle him then you should seriously think about how fast you really think he is.
> 
> Second. Thats one authors take on it. Weather or not he could do it is never seen. If you wanna go around stating this as fact anyone will just asked you for a scan of it actually happening. Who knows....Ban might have a _What if _were this actually happens....he might even try and play it off as canon.
> 
> What about the other 2 scans? Wolverine is able to "touch" Spiderman. Doesnt this never happen??



PIS, CIS much?


----------



## ZergKage (Jan 7, 2009)

Spiderman getting hit is PIS or CIS? Is that what you're saying?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 7, 2009)

ZergKage said:


> First. Itachi, you stated above that *Wolverine has never touched Spiderman*. Never. I showed you differently. If the only way for Spiderman to get close enough to Wolverine is by letting him tackle him then you should seriously think about how fast you really think he is.
> 
> Second. Thats one authors take on it. Weather or not he could do it is never seen. If you wanna go around stating this as fact anyone will just asked you for a scan of it actually happening. Who knows....Ban might have a _What if _were this actually happens....he might even try and play it off as canon.
> 
> What about the other 2 scans? Wolverine is able to "touch" Spiderman. Doesnt this never happen??



It all depends on who is writing the character. That's the problem when you have multiple writers writing the same character for years, not to mention the character guest starring in someone else's book. And about that 3rd scan of yours, it's a bit misleading. in that ish the new avengers were training, and Logan wasn't supposed to be using his claws on Spidey, and he did. Spidey beat the living hell out of him afterwards.

Of course wolverine is able to tag him once in a while. So can the vulture, Rhino, Juggernaut, Hulk, Green Goblin, Doc Ock and a lot of others. If he never got hurt by his rogues, it would be pretty damn boring to read, no.

Also, where is everyone getting this 'faster than the speed of sound' argument for Naruto Characters from? DO you know what would happen if they moved that fast? A sonic boom the size of their bodies would be produced. And a sonic boom that size would rupture everyone's eardrums. If you say 'well real world physics don't work in Naruto' then stop making your bullshit calculations based on distance and time, cause either it all can be measured or none of it can be measured.


----------



## Spectre (Jan 7, 2009)

ZergKage said:


> Spiderman getting hit is PIS or CIS? Is that what you're saying?



Well mostly. I mean by Logan. I remember Spidey playing with X-men during Secret War I. Well. Multiple writers mostly result in some PIS, CIS issues, but they actually do discuss about how to write characters. So each character mostly gets solid confirmation of his or her powers.

Edit: Screw Loeb. There is always an exception.


----------



## Stan Lee (Jan 7, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> Erm... Didn't we determine that Killer Bee was supersonic a lot because he WAS blitzing the shit out of Saucechild?



Didn't we determine that Haku was?


----------



## Enclave (Jan 7, 2009)

ZergKage said:


> So i'm sitting here just waiting for Kung Faux to load and i see the bolded....
> 
> ZergKage presents!!! Wolverine landing a hit on Spiderman!!!
> 
> ...



Ah, that first one was their first encounter together as I recall, they were hyping up Wolverine.  Not to mention that's before MANY of Spidys power ups throughout the years.  The second one was during training and Spidy didn't expect Wolverine to actually "snikt" him, basically he wasn't actually going all out and would have been resisting his Spider-Sense's impulses.  Additionally, had you shown later scans of that instance you would see Wolverine getting one of the biggest beatings of his life from a seriously pissed off Spidy who just wails on Wolverines head without Wolverine being able to do much of anything to stop him up until Spidy passed out due to blood loss.


----------



## WarriorS (Jan 7, 2009)

Itachi2000 said:


> Dodging machine gun fire at point blank right!!



He's not outright dodging them. He's using _precognition_. Do you _understand_ what precognition is, little boy? Dodging bullets and simply not being there when the bullets come past are two very different things. Perhaps they'll teach you that when you reach 4th Grade.



> Too many flaws in your statement first he is not sound speed killerbee maybe, sasuke no the only reason sasuke managed to dodge killerbee Number



If he's under the speed of sound, that means Bee is traveling _*500 miles faster than him*_, and yet he still dodges. Plus, it's not just Number 8, it's his fighting in general. This was calculated before he pulled out Number 8.

He's, arguably, going even faster with Number 8.



> because*killerbee is moving in a straight line even sasuke commented on his speed that he was really fast but i doubt it sound speed so no he just managed to react to it with his hax sharingan and thats it i repeat he managed to react in time because of his sharingan and killlerbee is only fast in straight attack hell even Spiderman can dodge killerbee with his spidersense*



Ahahahaha... Sure, kid. Besides the fact that you have no idea what you're talking about, sure.



> allow me to explain that to you kishi *stated that bullet is faster kunai*
> which still capable of killing a ninja here's a scenario for you think carefully who's going to survive here:



Okay, so bullets are faster than Kunai. But Killer Bee is faster than bullets. Plus, Kunai rarely kill and (even in real life) are used to distract and delay.

So you're an idiot, thank you and goodnight.



> a sniper shoots spiderman in the *back* let say 200m is the distance spidey is unware that someone is going to shoot him but with his spidersense he is able to dodge it like precog now replace spiderman with current sasuke except that he's aware that someone is going to shoot him but he doesnt know where and he sharingan is on can he dodge a sniper bullet coming from his back?remember sharingan can only predict a movement on where it can see and given killerbee managed to surprise sasuke to the point that he got hit by him then no sasuke will die by a sniper bullet to the back.



And this matters how in this situation? Does Spidey have a Sniper Rifle or something?

He's gotten punched by Daredevil, Wolverine, and Captain America. Two of those were in the _Iron Spidey_ suit. Spidey dodges bullets and lasers with such ease because they go in a straight line and he knows where to go.



> Glad you understand he's durability is sh** compare to spidey. Now about that kusanagi you see there was this guy who has an ADAMANTIUM BONE CLAW and he's also a better ninja than sasuke, he killed 50,000 ninja within 24 hour and yet he still couldnt land a hit with spiderman what makes you think sasuke can do better?



You're beyond stupid. I'd just like to say that it's at this point that I'm neg repping you for not only distorting facts, but making them up or simply talking about nothing that matters. So what if Wolverine has an Adamantium skeleton and Adamantium claws? Unless Spidey can tank them, it doesn't matter in the conversation.

And comparing Hand ninjas to Naruto ninjas is beyond retarded.

And heck, you've already claimed that Sasuke was able to dodge someone who was going 500 miles faster than him. How the hell will Spidey ever touch him if he can dodge someone with that level of speed difference?



> for the last time Sasuke is not Supersonic in terms of speed killerbee maybe but not sasuke i repeat THE ONLY REASON HE MANAGED TO DODGE NUMBER EIGHT IS BECAUSE KILLERBEE IS MOVING IN STRAIGHT LINE SASUKE ONLY MANAGED TO REACT IN TIME WITH HIS HAX SHARINGAN HELL EVEN SPIDEY CAN DODGE KILLERBEE ATTACK AND HE WONT BE CAUGHT UNWARE UNLIKE SOME HAX WIELDING EYE EMO WHO NEVER ACCOMPLISH ANYTHING



Retard, this was calculated before he even brought out Number 8. Again, I'm negging you for not even checking out the Metadome for what I'm talking about, and then simply making up shit.

@ Blitzomaru: This is a weak argument. Have we thought about the same thing with One Piece characters? I mean few characters who move fast are explicitly described as having adaptations which allow them to continue to do so. Quicksliver of Marvel really stands out in this respect for them really trying to create someone who could go 220 mph realistically and have his body not fall apart. I can't think of any manga/anime character who is explicitly described to be adapted to supersonic speeds.

It's not hard to simply assume that they've adapted to it in over time. Bloodlines prove that there is some sort of predisposition towards evolutionary adaptation.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 7, 2009)

So we're all agreed that Sasuke has no chance against Spider-man?


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jan 7, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> So we're all agreed that Sasuke has no chance against Spider-man?


Except for two people who dismiss high end feats and harp on him getting punched by peak humans.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't think Spiderman would beat Sasuke. These threads always come down to a select few making a conclusion for others.


----------



## WarriorS (Jan 7, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> Except for two people who dismiss high end feats and harp on him getting punched by peak humans.



More like a bunch of fanboys who can't accept the idea that Spider-Man can be hit. Christ, you guys tried saying that he can tank hits from the Hulk... but he still dodges bullets, and then make up a lame excuse for it. Then you tried bringing in a _What If?_ as more evidence, and claimed it's "reasonable".

Oh yeah, and I forgot to mention it, but precedent is _not _how you judge feats. People change over time. _Consistency_ is how you judge feats. He's been hit many times over his run by peak humans. He dodges bullets consistently despite taking a blow or two from the Hulk. Have we ever seen him tank a knife blow? I don't think steel bounces off him.

This retarded idea of "Only take the high showings! Everything is CIS/PIS!" is getting old.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 7, 2009)

Butthurt much?


----------



## WarriorS (Jan 7, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Butthurt much?



Not really, no. You should really ask Mr. Parker, considering your so far up _his_ ass. Then again, he probably doesn't feel it: He takes hit from the Hulk!


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 7, 2009)

Indeed. Sasuke probably takes it 7-8/10. Spidey only gets those 2 because of webbing.


----------



## superbatman86 (Jan 8, 2009)

The Anti-Existence said:


> Indeed. Sasuke probably takes it 7-8/10. Spidey only gets those 2 because of webbing.


Most likely.And even then it's highly dependent on the envirement.


----------



## ZergKage (Jan 8, 2009)

Blitzomaru said:
			
		

> It all depends on who is writing the character. That's the problem when you have multiple writers writing the same character for years, not to mention the character guest starring in someone else's book. And about that 3rd scan of yours, it's a bit misleading. in that ish the new avengers were training, and Logan wasn't supposed to be using his claws on Spidey, and he did. Spidey beat the living hell out of him afterwards.



This is what i've been saying for a long time. You will never have one stable speed for comic characters because they use way to many writers with different takes on characters. But you cant just latch on to high end feats and then never mention low end feats. That is whats happening in this thread. I have seen scans of Spiderman dodging a bullet after it was fired but does that mean that writer was right and decades of others are wrong?

No. The third scan isnt misleading. Even in training if you can you're not supposed to get hit. Its the whole point of training in the first place, to get better in all things. Dodging being one of them. And there was no mention of Wolverine not using his claws. Again it was training but he could have simply moved out of the way instead of letting it happen. 



			
				Blitzomaru said:
			
		

> Of course wolverine is able to tag him once in a while. So can the vulture, Rhino, Juggernaut, Hulk, Green Goblin, Doc Ock and a lot of others. If he never got hurt by his rogues, it would be pretty damn boring to read, no.



That is an excuse. 



			
				Blitzomaru said:
			
		

> Also, where is everyone getting this 'faster than the speed of sound' argument for Naruto Characters from? DO you know what would happen if they moved that fast? A sonic boom the size of their bodies would be produced. And a sonic boom that size would rupture everyone's eardrums. If you say 'well real world physics don't work in Naruto' then stop making your bullshit calculations based on distance and time, cause either it all can be measured or none of it can be measured.



You can say this for all forms of fiction, not just Naruto. 




			
				LionFranky said:
			
		

> Well mostly. I mean by Logan. I remember Spidey playing with X-men during Secret War I. Well. Multiple writers mostly result in some PIS, CIS issues, but they actually do discuss about how to write characters. So each character mostly gets solid confirmation of his or her powers.
> 
> Edit: Screw Loeb. There is always an exception.



Well yes in Secret Wars Spiderman was able to escape from the Xmen but he wasnt trying to fight them only escape. There is a difference. 

When does Spiderman not being able to dodge things stop being called PIS/CIS and when is it accepted that he cant dodge everything? In those fights from the scans Wolverine doesnt hit Spiderman much, which is acceptable to me, but he is able to hit him. What is wrong with that?

Loeb can burn in hell. 



			
				Enclave said:
			
		

> Ah, that first one was their first encounter together as I recall, they were hyping up Wolverine. Not to mention that's before MANY of Spidys power ups throughout the years.



So what he has been powered down recently, does that stop people from posting scans pre-OMD. And what do you mean "they were hyping Wolverine up at the time." What evidence of that do you have? Can i say 80% of the people in this thread are hyping Spiderman up and call it a day?



			
				Enclave said:
			
		

> The second one was during training and Spidy didn't expect Wolverine to actually "snikt" him, basically he wasn't actually going all out and would have been resisting his Spider-Sense's impulses..



No, sorry. First Spiderman had just got his upgrade and that was supposed to include a spider sense that basically automatically moved him out of any danger he was in. This was shown when Tony Stark went to grab his shoulder and Spiderman dropped down and swept him. It was instinct. Therefore he couldnt have resisted here, he just couldnt dodge it.

And two like i said above, you can still move out of the way. I mean what did he expect to happen?? Did he expect Wolverine to stop inches away from his body and say, "just kidding." 



			
				Enclave said:
			
		

> Additionally, had you shown later scans of that instance you would see Wolverine getting one of the biggest beatings of his life from a seriously pissed off Spidy who just wails on Wolverines head without Wolverine being able to do much of anything to stop him up until Spidy passed out due to blood loss.




You mean saying your sorry and that he deserved what Spiderman was doing while covering his head with both his arms and sqauting down is the biggest beating of his life? Sorry but thats just not true. The fight in the first scan would be a better example of Spiderman punching Wolverine in the face....with what was it that spiderman said...."hitting him hard enough to wreck cars" or "I bash him with everything i got." But "I cant get him to stop smiling." That is the scan that leads into the scan i posted. Nothing spiderman could do was able to slow Wolverine down, he just kept coming. Spiderman cant give Wolverine the beating of his life.


Edit



			
				warriorS said:
			
		

> Not really, no. You should really ask Mr. Parker, considering your so far up his ass. Then again, he probably doesn't feel it: He takes hit from the Hulk!



Oh shit! i have to give you props on that.


----------



## Federer (Jan 8, 2009)

Lol to some persons who really think that Logan and Spidey are on the same level in terms of speed. I suggest to read all their encounters, to those people. Wolverine is my single favorite marvel-character, however he stated himself, more than once, that he couldn't believe how fast Spidey was. 

And Logan stabbed Spidey once, but that was sneaky action of him. 

And I still can't believe that this thread still exists, anyone with common sense would know that Spidey would curbstomp Sasuke. 

People on NF, are calling Gai the fastest with his 300 km/h, while Spidey can tag villains who move faster than the sound barrier.


----------



## Itachi2000 (Jan 8, 2009)

> First. Itachi, you stated above that Wolverine has *never touched Spiderman.* Never. I showed you differently. If the only way for* Spiderman to get close enough to Wolverine is by letting him tackle him* then you should seriously think about how fast you really think he is.
> 
> Second. Thats one authors take on it. Weather or not he could do it is never seen. If you wanna go around stating this as fact anyone will just asked you for a scan of it actually happening. Who knows....Ban might have a What if were this actually happens....he might even try and play it off as canon.
> 
> What about the other 2 scans? Wolverine is able to "touch" Spiderman. Doesnt this never happen??



the bolded part answers your first question, the second one your saying the authors of that comic thinks that logan is lying when he said that?
The Second Picture ever heard of the word "Handicapped not using my Spidersense during Training session" do me a favor and read the continuation of that issue and make guess who won?


> He's not outright dodging them. He's using precognition. Do you understand what precognition is, little boy? Dodging bullets and simply not being there when the bullets come past are two very different things. Perhaps they'll teach you that when you reach 4th Grade.


Yes OLD MAN i know precognition means you are able to perceive whats going to happen before it happen but IF YOU DONT HAVE THE SPEED AND REFLEXES TO COUNTER IT MEANS SH** or do you think A JEDI ARE ABLE TO DEFLECT LASER BEAM WITH JUST PRECOG ALONE NO THEY NEED SPEED, SKILLS AND REFLEXES TO BE ABLE TO REACT AND MOVE ON TIME TO DEFLECT  IT and thats what advantage spidey has for dodging not just precognition or you because he cant dodge A FREAKING MACHINE GUN FIRE BY JUST PRECOG ALONE. 


> If he's under the speed of sound, that means Bee is traveling 500 miles faster than him, and yet he still dodges. Plus, it's not just Number 8, it's his fighting in general. This was calculated before he pulled out Number 8.
> 
> He's, arguably, going even faster with Number 8.


sasuke barely dodge him with his wankigan and moving in straight line like i said killerbee maybe sound speed but sasuke is not.



> Ahahahaha... Sure, kid. Besides the fact that you have no idea what you're talking about, sure.


Yes i do OLD MAN 



> Okay, so bullets are faster than Kunai. *But Killer Bee is faster than bullets*. Plus, Kunai rarely kill and (even in real life) are used to distract and delay.
> 
> So you're an idiot, thank you and goodnight.


and your a retard thinking he's faster than a bullet when your just basing it on calculation that was never proven.



> And this matters how in this situation? Does Spidey have a Sniper Rifle or something?
> 
> He's gotten punched by Daredevil, Wolverine, and Captain America. Two of those were in the Iron Spidey suit. Spidey dodges bullets and lasers with such ease because they go in a straight line and he knows where to go.



read my first post and considering lasers are lightspeed precog is still sh** if you dont have the skill and speed to dodge it.



> You're beyond stupid. I'd just like to say that it's at this point that I'm neg repping you for not only distorting facts, but making them up or simply talking about nothing that matters. So what if Wolverine has an Adamantium skeleton and Adamantium claws? Unless Spidey can tank them, it doesn't matter in the conversation.


the guy posted the pics Logan Stated there if spidey got the guts to snapped he's neck then he can do it youre saying he's lying 
oh tell me if sasuke can survive 50,000 modern day ninja who uses advance weaponry
i think not

And comparing Hand ninjas to Naruto ninjas is beyond retarded.

And heck, you've already claimed that Sasuke was able to dodge someone who was going *500 miles faster than him*. How the hell will Spidey ever touch him if he can dodge someone with that level of speed difference?



> And heck, you've already claimed that Sasuke was able to dodge someone who was going 500 miles faster than him. How the hell will Spidey ever touch him if he can dodge someone with that level of speed difference?


You see this where idiot people contradict their own statement ("maybe" means i neither agree or disagree) now do me a favor and start reading all my post and tell me where did i said killerbee is moving at 500mph not the "maybe" word but the "500mph" and trust me i didnt youre just making it up, i didit even accepted that calculation sasuke dodge him because well he's got a hax eyes who can read movement and a big guy moving at straight line is easier to dodge than a sniper bullet firing at your blindspot in your back.



> Retard, this was calculated before he even brought out Number 8. Again, I'm negging you for not even checking out the Metadome for what I'm talking about, and then simply making up shit.
> 
> @ Blitzomaru: This is a weak argument. Have we thought about the same thing with One Piece characters? I mean few characters who move fast are explicitly described as having adaptations which allow them to continue to do so. Quicksliver of Marvel really stands out in this respect for them really trying to create someone who could go 220 mph realistically and have his body not fall apart.



His CALCULATION = Means sh**, not canon, based on assumption
and it is not accepted by everyone here in the OBD use as Feats as far as everyone is concerned.


> I can't think of any manga/anime character who is explicitly described to be adapted to supersonic speeds.
> 
> 
> It's not hard to simply assume that they've adapted to it in over time. Bloodlines prove that there is some sort of predisposition towards evolutionary adaptation.


Too many try Youruichi, Byakuya, any high level captain and espada, Bankai Ichigo.
its called fiction sometimes they just adapt it in short period of time or do you believe Flash can move beyond lightspeed without the adapting to the speedforce?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 8, 2009)

Play nice, you two.


----------



## theshow445 (Jan 9, 2009)

spider man would win...


----------



## WarriorS (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm sorry, there is just too much stupid shit to quote there.

Precognition doesn't need incredible speed. You're lying to yourself. Batgirl and Ravager both have forms of precognition, but they aren't speedsters. They aren't even bullet-timers. The fact of the matter is, they can react to things that are _about_ to happen, but haven't yet. Theoretically _I_ could dodge a pistol bullet if I knew where it was coming a moment beforehand. Please, take a juice box and calm down because WRITING IN CAPS DOESN'T MAKE YOU RIGHT. And if you want to put _emph_*asis* on words, learn the wonders of bolding and italicizing.

The speed isn't canon? Did Killer Bee not do what he did? Sorry, he's supersonic. Get over it. That's where I'm getting the 500 miles faster part; he's Mach 1.7. If Sasuke isn't supersonic, he'd be moving 500 miles faster than him (Or more, considering he's started to release his bijuu). But hey, simply denying what's been proven is how we got here. Better not stop now!

By the by: I'm not contradicting myself. I'm simply showing you that without Sasuke being supersonic, he can still dodge and keep up with people going well above his own speed, and thus he would easily still be able to beat Spidey since Spidey isn't close to Killer Bee's speed. All you said was "YOU CAN'T PROVE MATH!", and thus didn't actually disprove my point.

I can't prove the calculations? When I say 2+2=4, do you say "YOU CAN'T PROVE THE CALCULATIONS!"? The calculations are _proof themselves_. Do understand what proof is? I'll tell you what it isn't: You're hilariously inept ranting.

This is too funny. I have to believe that you are Sentry. Someone should do a check just to make sure. You're inability to accept facts ("MATH ISN'T PROOF!", right?) and make a well-reasoned argument gives it away.


----------



## ZergKage (Jan 10, 2009)

Sabakukyu said:
			
		

> Lol to some persons who really think that Logan and Spidey are on the same level in terms of speed. I suggest to read all their encounters, to those people. Wolverine is my single favorite marvel-character, however he stated himself, more than once, that he couldn't believe how fast Spidey was.



First let me start off by saying i dont give a flying fuck if Wolverine is your favorite character or not. That doesnt magically mean you are more knowledgeable on him than anyone else.

Second i have all of the fights between Spiderman and Wolverine on my computer right now. No need to reread them because i know whats happened in them.

Third i suggest you reread this thread. Itachi2000 said that despite how skilled Wolverine is he has never touched Spiderman. That was false and that was my reason for posting the scans i did. I've never said that Spiderman and Wolverine are equals in speed, all i've said is someone as slow as Wolverine is able to hit Spiderman.

Fourth plenty of people have commented on Spidermans speed but that never stop then from being able to punch him in the face. My favorite example of this is Daredevil. Daredevil comments on how fast and strong Spiderman is all the time yet he has managed to hit Spiderman enough times to knock him out while not getting touched once. There are other times where the two fight and it usually ends up in a stalemate. Do really need to explain that DD is slower than Spiderman. No. But it seems that i do have to explain that he can hit Spiderman. 



			
				Sabakukyu said:
			
		

> And Logan stabbed Spidey once, but that was sneaky action of him.



There was nothing sneaky about it. Spiderman slammed him up against a wall during training. Wolverine used his claws  to cut Spidermans webbing and proceeded to catch upto and stab him. In an empty room no less....how is that sneaky? As i've said before (and since he is your favorite character you should know this) if Wolverine brings out his claws he is usually about to stab somebody.



			
				Sabakukyu said:
			
		

> And I still can't believe that this thread still exists, anyone with common sense would know that Spidey would curbstomp Sasuke.
> 
> People on NF, are calling Gai the fastest with his 300 km/h, while Spidey can tag villains who move faster than the sound barrier.



I wanted to add these two together since this is the major reason this thread has gone on for so long. See you dont have the common sense to know that Spiderman has been tagged by things that arent faster than sound speed or you do and you just play ignorant to that fact. See i could post a few pics of Spiderman dodging a Herald of Galactus whom is at the least lightspeed, but does that mean you discount the numerous times Daredevil(someone slower than sound speed) has punched him in the face?? I can show you a scan of Spiderman beating the Hulk in a fair fight. I can also show you a fight were Spidermans punches dont effect the Hulk that much if not at all. You cant just take his highest showings and disregard everything else.

See when i see people taking what i call a "Respect thread character" and using him in the battledome it urks me. Because if people were to actually read his comics they would see that he is nothing like that respect thread. Spiderman does get hit. The Spider sense isnt perfect. But like i said its the obd so Respect thread Spiderman vs Low showing Emo Saucegay.  



			
				Itachi2000 said:
			
		

> the bolded part answers your first question, the second one your saying the authors of that comic thinks that logan is lying when he said that?



The bolded only partly answers one scan and like i said if the only way for Spiderman to get a grip on Wolverines neck is by letting him tackle him(lol speed) then he isnt as fast as you think he is. The discussion on the author is in the same scan. When Wolverine says that the only way for Spiderman to win is by snapping his neck. Its one authors take on it and it never happened. Trying to use that and say that Spiderman can break adamantium is retarded because he has never done it and Wolverine was just saying you could do it but you dont have the balls to do it. Meaning the fight was over because Spiderman isnt a killer but Wolverine is and he could have ended it right then. At least that how i see that.




			
				Itachi2000 said:
			
		

> The Second Picture ever heard of the word "Handicapped not using my Spidersense during Training session" do me a favor and read the continuation of that issue and make guess who won?



The next time you bluff a response like this make sure the person doesnt have the scans of the event you dont know shit about. Tell me where it says hes not going to use his spider sense and then tell me since when spiderman can just turn the shit off. Once you're done choking on that read the scans posted below and see who won the fight. Then once you finish that dont forget the last scan which people seem to conveniently be forgetting to comment on.

Page 1 & 2

*Spoiler*: __ 








Page 3 & 4

*Spoiler*: __ 








Page 5 & 6

*Spoiler*: __ 








Page 7 & 8

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Federer (Jan 10, 2009)

@Zergkage,

this is the OBD, feats with PIS and CIS don't mean nothing, Spidey is faster than Sasuke, which is a fact and much stronger. 

Daredevil punching Spidey, Wolverine stabbing Spidey, Spidey beating a herald of Galactus are PIS and nothing else. Just like Cap fighting Thor and beat him.


----------



## ZergKage (Jan 10, 2009)

So what your saying is blah blah blah the feats i dont like are pis/cis and Spiderman being faster than everyone else is not pis/cis. Thats not how things work, not even in the obd. For instance Spiderman getting punched by Daredevil might be pis/cis or it might be one lucky hit by Daredevil. To bad Daredevil fights Spiderman to a standstill a majority of the time and has beaten him before. That is not called pis or cis, that is call consistancy. Cry about it all you like.

And when did Cap beat Thor.


----------



## Federer (Jan 10, 2009)

ZergKage said:


> So what your saying is blah blah blah the feats i dont like are pis/cis and Spiderman being faster than everyone else is not pis/cis. Thats not how things work, not even in the obd. For instance Spiderman getting punched by Daredevil might be pis/cis or it might be one lucky hit by Daredevil. To bad Daredevil fights Spiderman to a standstill a majority of the time and has beaten him before. That is not called pis or cis, that is call consistancy. Cry about it all you like.
> 
> *And when did Cap beat Thor.*



He used his ultra hax jobbing aura and land his shield on Thor's head, when Thor placed Asgard above New York, do not know which issue though. 

Zerg,

The Thing has defeated the Hulk once, and in all their fights Ben Grimm fought pretty well, but feats wise, Hulk is like thousand, million times stronger than him. Black Panther armlocked Silver Surfer, that doesn't mean Surfer isn't FTL anymore. It's called bad writing, is meant for the fans. 

Spidey has tagged beings who are faster than sound, there's no evidence that Sasuke is as fast like that, Spidey would beat the shit out of him, before he knows it. No one in this thread placed feats from Sasuke that will put him on the same level as Spidey. 

DD is peak human, so are his reflexes and strenght, in the OBD Spidey would beat the shit out of him, with one arm behind his back.


----------



## superbatman86 (Jan 10, 2009)

Sabakukyu said:


> He used his ultra hax jobbing aura and land his shield on Thor's head, when Thor placed Asgard above New York, do not know which issue though.
> 
> Zerg,
> 
> ...


No he wouldn't.Peak humans have hit Pete more than he's hit or legitimatly dodged something at the speed of sound or above.One good feat doesn't erase dozens of lower end ones.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 10, 2009)

Sabakukyu said:


> The Thing has defeated the Hulk once, and in all their fights Ben Grimm fought pretty well, but feats wise, Hulk is like thousand, million times stronger than him.



That's not bad writing, please read more Hulk comics his strength levels always fluctuate wildly. 




> Spidey has tagged beings who are faster than sound, there's no evidence that Sasuke is as fast like that, Spidey would beat the shit out of him, before he knows it. No one in this thread placed feats from Sasuke that will put him on the same level as Spidey.


Just because you can hit someone who is faster then the speed of sound doesn't mean that you're that fast. It doesn't mean you have to be that fast to hit him either. Batman, Robin, Deathstroke, Cyclops, Colossus, The Thing, and a billion other characters have hit people much faster then them and that doesn't mean they're breaking the sound barrier.


----------



## Yoshitsuna (Jan 11, 2009)

Sasuke [lawl genjutsu] wins with moderate difficulty.


----------



## ZergKage (Jan 11, 2009)

Sabakukyu said:
			
		

> He used his ultra hax jobbing aura and land his shield on Thor's head, when Thor placed Asgard above New York, do not know which issue though.



I asked you when Cap beat Thor and thats the best explanation you can give me?? Let me see if i can help you.

If this is the time i'm thinking of its when a number of heroes(Thing, Hulk, Doc Strange, Wolverine, Balder, Cap and a few others) came to Asgard to overthrow Thor. Some shit happens and its down to Cap vs Thor while Balder is holding Magni(Thors infant son). See while Balder is holding a sword to Magni Thor is forced to take hits from Cap because if he moves Balder kills his son(Balder didnt want to kill the baby). When Loki comes in and stabs Balder (mocking him in the process and removing the necklace that depowered Thor) Thor casually grabs Cap by the neck and kills him. 

Is this the time you were talking about? Cause if it is Cap didnt beat Thor. So when i ask you when did Cap beat Thor you're going to have to try a little bit harder than that to explain what happened or admit you are wrong.

Anyways even if this is the issue none of that matters because this happened in the future, a future that for all we know will never happen.

Though if you want to know something funny about Cap in that issue you will notice that Cap's shield was broken by Thors blast but his bones werent lol! Cap's bones > Cap's shield!!



			
				Sabakukyu said:
			
		

> Zerg,
> 
> *The Thing has defeated the Hulk once*, and in all their fights Ben Grimm fought pretty well, but feats wise, Hulk is like thousand, million times stronger than him. Black Panther armlocked Silver Surfer, that doesn't mean Surfer isn't FTL anymore. It's called bad writing, is meant for the fans.



(When did the bolded happen. Dont lie to me.)

Ok so Thing has beat Hulk once out of how many times? I mean if Thing is 1 - 9 against the Hulk then you can talk about that win being CIS/PIS. This isnt that hard to understand. As for Ben fighting pretty well whats wrong with that? He is a brick and has always had that sort of "you'll have to beat me to death for me to stay down attitude." Despite what you think just because a cl 70 character goes up against a CL 90 character the CL 70 wont get knocked out in a manner of seconds. 

Panther putting an armbar on Surfer is bad writing, i have no problem with you saying that. That doesnt/hasnt happen a number of times and is therefore taken as a Spiderman vs Firelord instance. But the gap between Daredevil and Spiderman's speed isnt that big and therefore you take a look at their fights. Also this wouldnt mean that Surfer isnt FTL, it would mean that you dont have to be FTL to hit the Surfer.I mean is the Hulk FTL? Or you could say once someone has been shown to move at a certain speed does that mean they always move at the speed from that moment onward?  





			
				Sabakukyu said:
			
		

> Spidey has tagged beings who are faster than sound, there's no evidence that Sasuke is as fast like that, Spidey would beat the shit out of him, before he knows it. No one in this thread placed feats from Sasuke that will put him on the same level as Spidey.



Again tagging someone that is *insert speed* doesnt mean you are that speed. Is anyone that has hit the Silver Surfer automatically put at his speed level or able to hit anyone at that speed even if their established speed is slower than that??? Hell you along with Akoji jumped on me when i jokingly said Thor speed blitzes Surfer. Thor has not only tagged but has beaten Surfer a couple of times....yet you jumped on me because Thor doesnt have the "feats" Surfer does. Daredevil doesnt have the feats that Spiderman has but he is capable of hitting and beating him. Not once but about 50/50.

Theres plenty of evidence if you actually look for it. This is 200+ pages i'm sure someone has said something i dont want to repeat. Personally i dont care but you can ask the "scientist of the obd" that everyone here worships for a calculation if you want your evidence or you can look for it by reading Naruto. I hope your reason for Spiderman winning isnt because Spiderman > Guns > Narutoverse. If it is you really need help. Help i cant help you with.



			
				Sabakukyu said:
			
		

> DD is peak human, so are his reflexes and strenght, in the OBD Spidey would beat the shit out of him, with one arm behind his back.



Really? What evidence do you have to support that claim other than the stats of the 2 fighters. If you cant back what you're saying with comic proof then what are you debating??


----------



## Itachi2000 (Jan 11, 2009)

> 'm sorry, there is just too much stupid shit to quote there.
> 
> Precognition doesn't need incredible speed. You're lying to yourself. Batgirl and Ravager both have forms of precognition, but they aren't speedsters. They aren't even bullet-timers. The fact of the matter is, they can react to things that are about to happen, but haven't yet. Theoretically I could dodge a pistol bullet if I knew where it was coming a moment beforehand. Please, take a juice box and calm down because WRITING IN CAPS DOESN'T MAKE YOU RIGHT. And if you want to put emphasis on words, learn the wonders of bolding and italicizing.
> 
> ...


Youre hopeless there did you read the bold lets see did kishi make a statement or calculation stating that killerbee is moving 500 miles and sasuke being able to dodge it is faster than him well the answer is NO therefore its not canon period Get over it. And no im not disproving the calculation in his feat what you dont understand is *not everyone here in the OBD accepted calculations therefore we can not used it as solid evidence that sasuke is supersonic* do you understand some of us will contradict it yes MATH IS PROOF but you are not thinking logically if you think some person provide a calculation on a naruto characters feat then you agreed and decided to use it as proof while ignoring the fact that some of us disagree with it.
Anyway im done talking if you still dont understand then youre Hopeless. 
Goodnight


----------



## The Wanderer (Jan 11, 2009)

superbatman86 said:


> No he wouldn't.Peak humans have hit Pete more than he's hit or legitimatly dodged something at the speed of sound or above.One good feat doesn't erase dozens of lower end ones.


I thought this point was rendered useless 2 years ago . . .
Link removed


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Jan 11, 2009)

Spiderman probably


----------



## WarriorS (Jan 12, 2009)

The Wanderer said:


> I thought this point was rendered useless 2 years ago . . .
> Here's the full ring-tone.



That's the worst excuse ever. He "ignores his Spider-Sense for some reason"? Isn't it easier to simply believe that he doesn't always dodge?

Itachi, the only people who haven't accepted the calculations are the ones that don't _want _to believe that _Naruto_ is supersonic (i.e. "5 SECONDS LOLZ!"). If you read what they are measuring, it's fairly cut and dry.

And yes, it is hopeless for me to be swayed by your miserable and poorly developed arguments. If only you had stopped after your first post, and we wouldn't have had to drag it out.


----------



## Itachi2000 (Jan 12, 2009)

> That's the worst excuse ever. He "ignores his Spider-Sense for some reason"? Isn't it easier to simply believe that he doesn't always dodge?
> 
> *Itachi, the only people who haven't accepted the calculations are the ones that don't want to believe that Naruto is supersonic* (i.e. "5 SECONDS LOLZ!"). If you read what they are measuring, it's fairly cut and dry.
> 
> And yes, it is hopeless for me to be swayed by your miserable and poorly developed arguments. If only you had stopped after your first post, and we wouldn't have had to drag it out.


See this is why it's useless talking to you im going to explain about the bolded part in simple word *It's NOT CANON* get over it period. I wont be surprise if your one of those idiot who believe madara is lightspeed.


----------



## WarriorS (Jan 12, 2009)

So measured distance and time apparently does not count as canon. Riiiiiiiiight. *It's canon because we can see it on the page*. At a minimum, it's basically agreed that Bee is moving at supersonic levels. Just because people don't want to believe the math does not mean it's not canon; it means those people just don't want to face facts. Like you.


----------



## eHav (Jan 12, 2009)

enzymeii said:


> Link's not working...
> And Kakashi _survived_ Tsukiyomi, he even trash talked to Itachi a little afterwards.  However, he had collapsed on the water.  I'm sure Spidey would _survive_, he'd just be mentally and spiritually drained and get blitzed to death shortly afterwards.
> 
> Also, _there is no breaking Tsukiyomi without Sharingan_.  It's a non-real time illusion.  There's absolutely no chance to break it because it happens all at once.



genjutsu afects the chakra flow of the brain..spiderman doesnt have chakra.

narutoverse genjutsu only works on people with chakra. only on narutoverse people. otherwise your changing its proprieties and making up your own jutsu.


----------



## Itachi2000 (Jan 12, 2009)

> *So measured distance and time apparently does not count as canon*. Riiiiiiiiight. It's canon because we can see it on the page. At a minimum, it's basically agreed that Bee is moving at supersonic levels. Just because people don't want to believe the math does not mean it's not canon; it means those people just don't want to face facts. Like you.


Kishi NEVER stated a calculation of that FEAT means its not canon get over it fanboy, just because someone stated a calculation doesnt mean majority of people in this board would agree with him youre  just one of those people who believe sasuke is supersonic and madara is lightspeed.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 12, 2009)

> That's the worst excuse ever. He "ignores his Spider-Sense for some reason"? Isn't it easier to simply believe that he doesn't always dodge?



This made me laugh.


----------



## enzymeii (Jan 12, 2009)

eHav said:


> genjutsu afects the chakra flow of the brain..spiderman doesnt have chakra.
> 
> narutoverse genjutsu only works on people with chakra. only on narutoverse people. otherwise your changing its proprieties and making up your own jutsu.



Um... no.  Read the OBD Assumptions thread.  Nearly everyone here accepts that all characters have some kind of spiritual energy as expressed differently in differing verses.  Spiderman has Chakra, he has Reisetu (sp?), he has MP, he has Mana, etc... whatever you want to call it.  

Usually when genjutsu comes up, we factor a character's ability to resist mental/spiritual attacks _in general_.  ie, if Spidey has the willpower to resist a marvel psychic's mental attacks, then he can probably resist standard genjutsu to some extent.  

However, this is also the reason why I believe that Tsukiyomi is so haxx.  There's no "chance" to resist it because, like I said, it happens all at once.  Kakashi wasn't in Itachi's dimension for 3 days, he wasn't in Itachi's dimension at all- Itachi created _the illusion of time and space_ where there was none, and since he created the illusion of 3 days in 1 second, Kakashi didn't have a chance to "Kai!" it away like he would do a normal genjutsu.


----------



## WarriorS (Jan 12, 2009)

Itachi2000 said:


> Kishi NEVER stated a calculation of that FEAT means its not canon get over it fanboy, just because someone stated a calculation doesnt mean majority of people in this board would agree with him youre  just one of those people who believe sasuke is supersonic and madara is lightspeed.



Kishi didn't state it?

Sorry, I need to find a break wall and pound my head against it to get the brain damage necessary to correctly process that statement.

Are you Sentry? Phenomenol, perhaps? Just because a writer didn't write out something doesn't mean we can't make observations and logical conclusions. We've done that with Naruto, along with other things. Seeing is believing, my little friend, and we have the pages to prove it. Just because Kishi doesn't write out "He just broke the sound barrier!" every time a guy moves doesn't mean he isn't doing it.

And watching you desperately try to paint me as a Naruto fanboy who illogically talks about "light-speed" (Hint: I already was telling those guys to shut up in Metadome and calling them trolls) while you refuse to acknowledge numbers because the almighty author didn't write them himself is amazing. How is it to be this retarded? Do you even see the same colors we do?

Just go now. You're inability to write anything other than ad hominem attacks and "I'M NOT LISTENING TO YOU!", while funny at first, is getting annoying.

@ Ono: Well, how does he pick and choose when he's going to get hit? "Well, Rhino could easily crush my ribs and leave me with severe internal bleeding. But hey, we gotta keep the whole 'enemy' thing interesting, right?" I think it's just simpler to believe that, Spider-Man, still being human, makes mistakes and gets caught on some occasions. It's far more reconcilable than the idea of "Look, he just ignores the thing that saves his life all the time."


----------



## eHav (Jan 12, 2009)

enzymeii said:


> Um... no.  Read the OBD Assumptions thread.  Nearly everyone here accepts that all characters have some kind of spiritual energy as expressed differently in differing verses.  Spiderman has Chakra, he has Reisetu (sp?), he has MP, he has Mana, etc... whatever you want to call it.
> 
> Usually when genjutsu comes up, we factor a character's ability to resist mental/spiritual attacks _in general_.  ie, if Spidey has the willpower to resist a marvel psychic's mental attacks, then he can probably resist standard genjutsu to some extent.
> 
> However, this is also the reason why I believe that Tsukiyomi is so haxx.  There's no "chance" to resist it because, like I said, it happens all at once.  Kakashi wasn't in Itachi's dimension for 3 days, he wasn't in Itachi's dimension at all- Itachi created _the illusion of time and space_ where there was none, and since he created the illusion of 3 days in 1 second, Kakashi didn't have a chance to "Kai!" it away like he would do a normal genjutsu.




ah ok so things are a bit changed to fit every universes. 

still, kakashi's mind went through the 72 hours in his mind, which means he could do something about it in his mind.. even tho tsukyomi only lasts a second in the real world, both participants feel like its  as much time as the user wants it to be, and he should be able to break it while he endures those hours. the MS genjutsu sasuke used on the hachibi was much more efective since it was instant even in their minds.. 

this is only my opinion tho


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 12, 2009)

> @ Ono: Well, how does he pick and choose when he's going to get hit? "Well, Rhino could easily crush my ribs and leave me with severe internal bleeding. But hey, we gotta keep the whole 'enemy' thing interesting, right?" I think it's just simpler to believe that, Spider-Man, still being human, makes mistakes and gets caught on some occasions. It's far more reconcilable than the idea of "Look, he just ignores the thing that saves his life all the time."



Spidey's spider-sense is connected to his reflexes. Unless he conciously decides to override said sense, he will automatically dodge anything he perceives as a threat, provided said thrteat does not happen to quickly for this to happen. This is the reason he can dodge gunfire. 

He doesn't sit there with his thumb up his ass and say "I say, old bean, it appears that I am about to be shot at by some ne'erdowells. I had better dodge so as not to be injured!" British accent optional.

For someone like Rhino to be able to hit Spidey, he would A: have to willingly allow such a thing or B: be subject to PIS, which is often used to add to the drama, or just to subject Spidey to the Worf Effect.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jan 13, 2009)

WarriorS said:


> I think it's just *simpler* to believe that, Spider-Man, still being human, makes mistakes and gets caught on some occasions.



Simple things for simple people 

Seriously, just because something is "simpler" doesn't mean it's true.
Spiderman is a bullet dodger, Itachi is nowhere near speed of bullet. EOT.


----------



## WarriorS (Jan 13, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> Simple things for simple people



Then go make up some Rube Goldbergian explanation as to why he doesn't dodge people slower than bullets. It doesn't change the fact that he gets hit.



> Seriously, just because something is "simpler" doesn't mean it's true.
> Spiderman is a bullet dodger, Itachi is nowhere near speed of bullet. EOT.



Spidey dodges bullets, but still gets tagged by people. He gets tagged by Doc Ock, and his arms certainly aren't moving as fast as bullets.

You want simple? People hear someone can dodge bullets, and immediately think that anything slower than a bullet can't be dodged, without considering _how_ he dodges them in the first place.

@ Ono: Oh, how I love various tropes and British accents, but I digress. But I don't see it as PIS if it happens with some consistency. He gets tagged by people; I don't think anyone can dispute this fact. They far outweigh his higher showings. I think that it's simply believable that certain people who happen to be slower than bullets can hit him.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 13, 2009)

Given no knowledge of an attack, people that Spidey trusts would not be registered as a threat by his Spider sense. This is about the only exception I can think of.

For someone like Spidey, who possesses a limited form of precognition, is at best a bullet-timer and at worst fifteen times more agile than a baseline Human, there is no "Certain people can hit him". If he's shown that he's capable of dodging their attacks, and they still hit him when there's no good reason they oughta have done so, that's PIS.

PIS outnumbering real showings does not make them suddenly canon. It just means that Peter refuses to do anything other than the Atlas gig with an Idiot Ball the size of small planet.


----------



## eHav (Jan 13, 2009)

enzymeii said:


> [1]



sasuke broke it


----------



## HumanWine (Jan 13, 2009)

This thread is horrible.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jan 13, 2009)

This is still going on?


----------



## enzymeii (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah believe it or not


----------



## Itachi2000 (Jan 14, 2009)

WarriorS said:


> Kishi didn't state it?
> 
> Sorry, I need to find a break wall and pound my head against it to get the brain damage necessary to correctly process that statement.
> 
> ...



Youre hopeless


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 14, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> This is still going on?



Why, I don't know.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 14, 2009)

Spiderman takes on quicksilver who runs easly at mach speed and speedsters who can lift shit off the ground using speed vortexes instead of the speculated BS sasuke dishes out.
There are no arguments for bloodlusted spidey defeat.


----------



## superbatman86 (Jan 15, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Given no knowledge of an attack, people that Spidey trusts would not be registered as a threat by his Spider sense. This is about the only exception I can think of.
> 
> For someone like Spidey, who possesses a limited form of precognition, is at best a bullet-timer and at worst fifteen times more agile than a baseline Human, there is no "Certain people can hit him". If he's shown that he's capable of dodging their attacks, and they still hit him when there's no good reason they oughta have done so, that's PIS.
> 
> PIS outnumbering real showings does not make them suddenly canon. It just means that Peter refuses to do anything other than the Atlas gig with an Idiot Ball the size of small planet.


What your not getting is that he doesn't always dodge their attacks.And when "PIS" happens more than espeacially in this case where they happen an overwhelmingly amount of times then the "canon" is just a fluke igh-end showing.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 15, 2009)

It really isn't.


----------



## enzymeii (Jan 15, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Spiderman takes on quicksilver who runs easly at mach speed and speedsters who can lift shit off the ground using speed vortexes instead of the speculated BS sasuke dishes out.
> There are no arguments for bloodlusted spidey defeat.



Yeah but quicksilver's _only_ asset is his speed.  Not only is Sasuke probably capable of supersonic movements, but he has huge elemental attacks, access to very high level illusions, pre-cog, advanced knowledge of weapons, and impressive martial arts ability.  Spiderman's just not on the same level.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 15, 2009)

You're right. He's on a higher level.


----------



## Miles Morales (Oct 24, 2013)

So spiderman wins


----------

